# DIe haben einfach mein beendetes abo wider aktiviert



## Kanibal (14. November 2008)

habe heute ne mail bekommen mit diesen  inhalt 
" In Übereinstimmung mit unseren allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen wurde die Option der automatischen Verlängerung 
es Abonnements für folgende Zahlungsmethoden aktiviert:


Wenn Sie zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt von dieser Funktion keinen Gebrauch mehr machen möchten, können Sie diese unter Mein Profil/Abonnement auf der offiziellen Webseite deaktivieren.

Das Team von WAR"  "

 was soll der scheis den ich hatte main abo schon gekündigt und  abgeschlossen und eigendlich wollte ich die mail net sanschauen weil das thema gegessen war für mich , den am 19 .11  ist mein abo aus , wenn ich nicht doch gekuckt hätte ware das weiter gelaufen und das jeden monat neu . 

NUr so zur info für all diejenen die auch gekündigt haben  , schaut nochmal nach was die da mit euren abo so treiben    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AcidBúrn (14. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> habe heute ne mail bekommen mit diesen  inhalt
> " In Übereinstimmung mit unseren allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen wurde die Option der automatischen Verlängerung
> es Abonnements für folgende Zahlungsmethoden aktiviert:
> 
> ...




nur so nebenbei ich denk mal nicht das sie es nur an leute geschickt haben die nicht verlängern wollen oder nicht haben. Das soll also keine abzocke sein weil ich hab die mail auch und hab schon länger um 3 monate verlängert...

ich denk einfach das es zu aufwendig ist wie es anfangs war und jetzt eben die option selbstständiges verlängern abgeschalten wurde und sie es so machen wie es wow schon ewig macht.

das is alles


----------



## RageDonkey (14. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> In Übereinstimmung mit unseren allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen ....



Lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein spaß beiseite, ein wenig "dreist" ist diese Vorgehensweise schon und das sage ich obwohl ich eh verlängert habe ;]


----------



## seehawky (14. November 2008)

Ich denke das liegt daran das die drei tage geschenkt haben zum spielen


----------



## xaxoon (14. November 2008)

Das ist in der Tat ein wenig frech. Ich hatte 1 Monat abonniert. Wenn ich im ausland wäre und nach Monaten zurück käme, würde ich erst dann merken daß ich da zahle - für nix? Naja an der Kreditkarten Rechnung hätte ich es wohl gemerkt. Trotzdem stellt diese Vorgehensweise Mythic nicht gerade in ein gutes Licht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach: Regulär hätte eine Nachricht versendet werden müssen mit dem Hinweis, daß es nun möglich wäre, das Abo automatisch aktualisieren zu lassen. Und hätte vom User dann auch so bei seinen Kontoeinstellungen MANUELL eingestellt werden müssen. Ob da alles rechtens ist, das weiß ich nicht. Mir aber egal, da ich sowieso verlängere. Nur die automatische Verlängerung habe ich sofort deaktiviert.


edit: Nicht alles, was in einem AGB steht, ist rechtens. Auch Firmen müssen sich an geltendes Recht halten. Da können Firmen in Ihre AGB's schreiben, was sie wollen. Die AGB von Mythic habe ich nicht mal durchgelesen. Aber ich denke, die haben sich das schon durch Anwälte zertifizieren bzw. erstellen lassen, immerhin handelt es sich hier nicht um einen Würstelstand, sondern einen großen Publisher.

Trotz alledem: Keine sehr kluge Vorgehensweise von Mythic, gerade jetzt, wo viele kunden vor der Entscheidung stehen...

*An den TE*: Danke für die Warnung!


----------



## RageDonkey (14. November 2008)

Notfalls einfach EA die schuld geben ... ohne Sinn ... klappt trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (14. November 2008)

wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## RageDonkey (14. November 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> wie kann ich das ändern?



www.war-europe.com

Einloggen -> Abo Verwalten (o. so ähnlich) -> Häkchen hin/weg


----------



## Arombolosch (14. November 2008)

Ich habe diese dubiose Mail auch erhalten.

Bin aktuell super sauer auf diese Firma, sowas sind absolut unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken und zeigen eigentlich nur, dass die Firma dringend Geld braucht. Mein Monatsabo läuft an diesem Wochenende aus und ich hatte mich am Anfang bewusst dazu entschieden das Häkchen für die automatische Verlängerung *nicht* zu setzen. WAR ist für mich für immer gestorben.

Jetzt musste ich auch noch nen neues PW anfordern, da mein altes nicht mehr funzt. Mal schauen ob die einfach wieder Kohle abbuchen. Werde mir das dann von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen


----------



## mendiger (14. November 2008)

ich find das häckchen aber nicht.


----------



## RageDonkey (14. November 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich find das häckchen aber nicht.



Unter Abo (da wos grün ist) steht bei mir unter dem Kasten "automatische Verlängerung aktivieren"

Daraus schließe ich das bei dir vllt deaktivieren steht? :>

Wenn nicht Abo auflösen -> Neues machen geht bestimmt auch


----------



## mendiger (14. November 2008)

ne steht nix.


----------



## mendiger (14. November 2008)

Sowas darf es nicht geben!!!


----------



## RageDonkey (14. November 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> Sowas darf es nicht geben!!!



Das mit dem Auflösen probiert?


----------



## xaxoon (14. November 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> Sowas darf es nicht geben!!!


gaaaaanz unten , da klickst du. dann wirst du gefragt, ob du wirklich das automatische abo kündigen willst.


----------



## Thedynamike (14. November 2008)

Ein Glück das ich da nie meine Daten hinterlegt habe. Bei AoC haben sie auch auf einmal angefangen abzubuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (14. November 2008)

Ohh Mann oooh Mann wieder viel Luft um nichts.

Ich habe die Mail grade gelesen. Das ist doch nur ein Hinweis auf die neue Funktion. Wenn Euer Account am WE ausläuft, bedeutet das, dass er zur Zeit noch aktiv ist, also bekommt ihr auch diese Mail.


Von wegen unseriös...quatschkäse...Mythic / GOA hat Euch nur informiert, dass jetzt auch automatisch verlängert werden kann und das der Haken standardmäßig auf automatisch gesetzt ist.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Topsecret (14. November 2008)

Schließe mich meinemVorredner an, ihr macht aus nix ein Drama.
Ist einfach nur eine allgemeine Erinnerungsmail, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, und bei mir war auch der Haken nicht standartmässig drin.
Hätten Sie keine Mail geschickt und ihr hätten plötzlich nicht mehr zocken können, weil Abo ausgelaufen ist, würdet ihr auch rumheulen.

Manchen kann man es echt nicht recht machen.

So long


----------



## xaxoon (14. November 2008)

@MacJunkie79:
falsch. bei mir war die automatische verlängerung plötzlich ohne mein einverständnis aktiviert. hätte ich nicht s geändert, wäre automatisch abgebucht worden. habe mit kreditkarte gezahlt. da geht das ja leicht.


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. November 2008)

Also ich habe nur für einen Monat bezahlt heißt das jetzt die buchen wenn der abläuft einfach wieder ab?


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. November 2008)

Sry für doppelpost tatzächlich war automatich


----------



## RageDonkey (14. November 2008)

Also ich hab es gleich beim abbonieren deaktiviert und heute war es wieder aktiviert aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (14. November 2008)

Arombolosch schrieb:


> Ich habe diese dubiose Mail auch erhalten.
> 
> Bin aktuell super sauer auf diese Firma, sowas sind absolut unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken und zeigen eigentlich nur, dass die Firma dringend Geld braucht. Mein Monatsabo läuft an diesem Wochenende aus und ich hatte mich am Anfang bewusst dazu entschieden das Häkchen für die automatische Verlängerung *nicht* zu setzen. WAR ist für mich für immer gestorben.



bla
unseriöse wärs wenn sie dich ned informieren würden,machen sie aber! von daher käse hoch 3 dein geschreibsel.
und nun schön weiter aufblasen für nix gn8.


----------



## Drachenkind (15. November 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich find das häckchen aber nicht.





Hallo , da ist auch kein Häkchen. Gehe in deinem Abbo auf " Abonnement auflösen " , das tut nichts weiter wie die Automatische Verlängerung beenden . 

Hab ich auch gleich gemacht und auch ganz Schluss mit WAR. 


Und wenn sie schlau und faer gewesen währen hätten Sie eine Mail geschickt mit dem Text " Sie können nun auch Ihr Abbo automatisch verlängern lassen, gehen Sie dazu ins Abbo und machen bla bla .... "


Dunkle Grüße , Drachenkind


----------



## trippleass gnom (15. November 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Ohh Mann oooh Mann wieder viel Luft um nichts.
> 
> Ich habe die Mail grade gelesen. Das ist doch nur ein Hinweis auf die neue Funktion. Wenn Euer Account am WE ausläuft, bedeutet das, dass er zur Zeit noch aktiv ist, also bekommt ihr auch diese Mail.
> 
> ...




Du musst schon zugeben, dass die damit bestimmt so manchen nun kriegen, der nicht nachliest und dann ist bei dem auf einmal automatisch Verlängert worden ist. Der wird sich dann vielleicht ärgern, aber nicht zurückbuchen lassen und GOA/Myth haben nochmal von dem nen Monat umsonst bekommen. 
Naja ...


----------



## Areson (15. November 2008)

Also ich finde das auch ein Frechheit. Habe mein ABO bewusst nicht auf automatische Verlängerung gestellt und die ändern das einfach mal um. Wenn mein Acc morgen ausgelaufen wäre, und ich hätte die Mail nicht zufällig gelesen, hätten die einfach wieder abgebucht. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht legal.


----------



## xaxoon (15. November 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> bla
> unseriöse wärs wenn sie dich ned informieren würden,machen sie aber! von daher käse hoch 3 dein geschreibsel.
> und nun schön weiter aufblasen für nix gn8.


es geht darum, daß leuten die niemals angaben das sie ein abo wollen (so wie ich - ich mache doch kein abo fürn game, daß ich noch garnicht kenne!!), plötzlich ein abo reingeknallt bekommen. und ich habe die mail auch nicht gelesen, erst durch info vom TS. denn ich bekomme täglich 30 mails von publishern und so weiter. wenn ich die alle lesen muss, brauche ich eine sekretärin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@areson: ich glaube das du recht hast.


----------



## Telath (15. November 2008)

Habe soeben auch meine Abo Verlängerung *deaktiviert* und habe folgende Mail bekommen:

In Übereinstimmung mit unseren allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen wurde die Option der automatischen Verlängerung des Abonnements für folgende Zahlungsmethoden aktiviert:

American Express 	Carte Bleue
Diners Club 	Eurocard Mastercard
ELV 	Laser Card
Single 	VISA

Wenn Sie zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt von dieser Funktion keinen Gebrauch mehr machen möchten, können Sie diese unter Mein Profil/Abonnement auf der offiziellen Webseite deaktivieren.

... seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2008)

Das ist eine allgemeine Info Mail ... Du bekommst die Mail auf jeden Fall. Da ist nichts Seltsames dran.


----------



## Nelana (15. November 2008)

Das ist ja echt heftig was GOA sich da erlaubt spiele schon seit über ne woche nich mehr WAR und hatte es auch niewieder vor und nun das. Da ich mehrere email adressen hab und alle net jeden tag duchlese wäre ich wohl bald 13 euro ärmer deswegen danke an den TE für alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was aber noch schlimmer ist das eingie hier diese Abzocke bzw. die mail als lediglich harmlosen info mail abtun.


----------



## Enos (15. November 2008)

Hab grad nachgesehen, und bei mir steht Art der Verlängerung Automatisch (1monat), Bedeutet das er jeden Monat vom Konto abbucht? weil ich hatte eigentlich die Automatische Verlängerung ausgeschaltet weil es nicht mein Konto ist !!


Edit: Grade auch die Mail bekommen 

n Übereinstimmung mit unseren allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen wurde die Option der automatischen Verlängerung des Abonnements für folgende Zahlungsmethoden aktiviert:
Wenn Sie zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt von dieser Funktion keinen Gebrauch mehr machen möchten, können Sie diese unter Mein Profil/Abonnement auf der offiziellen Webseite deaktivieren.



Wie zum Teufel Schalte ich das aus?


----------



## AcidBúrn (15. November 2008)

jep bedeutet es.
abschalten kannst es in deiner kontoverwaltung.
wenns nich dein konto is evtl gamecards ;-)

und an die ganzen verschwörungstheoretiker die ez meinen die ziehen euch das geld aus der tasche, geht doch wow spielen und zahlt mal. ui sowas da is es ja auch so und das ohne das mann nen hacken rausnehmen kann da steht nur abo kündigen da!?! sowas aber auch das kapiert ja jeder der neu anfängt das es damit nur das abo kündigt gelle....

ach und fast vergessen bei anderen spielen muss man ja gleich die zahlungsart eingeben befohr man nen acc machen kann das is ja undenfreundlicher gell und das auch mit abo da weis man wenigstens gleich das sie weiter abbuchen ohne irgendwann ne mail zu schicken.....

wer ironie findet darf se behalten


----------



## joekay (15. November 2008)

Ist mir bei Blizzard auch vor ein paar Monaten passiert. Gemerkt hab ichs erst als ich die Abrechnung der Kreditkartenfirma bekommen hab.


----------



## keeris (15. November 2008)

Ohja Mythic wird euch alle in das Verderben reißen mit ihren phösen phösen Firmenstrategien !

oO Wie sollen sie es denn sonst machen ? 

Wenn sie nun ihre Abonnements umstellenen, so dass es nurnoch automatisch aktiviert werden kann und spieler haben es auf "Nicht automatisch verlängern" umgestellt, dann will ich euer geheule hören, wenns dann nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also machen sie es einfach so, erleichtern sich damit die Arbeit ( Ist auch übersichtlicher für die Buchhaltung ) und ja, verdienen vllt n paar Euro mehr diesen Monat , die Welt ist nicht gerecht! Jeder ist nur auf seinen eigenen Vorteil aus, wieso sollte Mythic da ne Ausnahme machen ? Ihr wurdet informiert, mehr als das tun können sie nicht, wenn ihr die Informationen nicht wahrnehmt kann Mythic nix dafür.

Aber seht es positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenigstens kommt bei War nicht "Wieso möchten sie ihr Abo beenden?"
- keine Zeit wegen Schule/Beruf 

-"Man kann auch abends zum entspannen gemütlich 1 -2 stunden spielen" 

ohja^^ das find ich dreist


----------



## Donnerbalken (15. November 2008)

Die Automatische verlängerung ist von anfang an Aktiviert wenn man sein Abbo einrichtet ...
Man sollte auch mal lesen was man tut.

Bei mir wars jedenfalls so:

Hatte automatisch stehn und die habens auf Manuell umgestellt. 

Hätte ich nicht zufällig meine E-Mails durchforstet wärs mir nichmal aufgefallen.^^


----------



## DrDiode (15. November 2008)

Hmm macht doch einfach nen Prepaidabo...karte holen aufladen fertig. Keine Kontoangaben und so weiter. Erspart viel àrger...


----------



## DrDiode (15. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt heftig was GOA sich da erlaubt spiele schon seit über ne woche nich mehr WAR und hatte es auch niewieder vor und nun das. Da ich mehrere email adressen hab und alle net jeden tag duchlese wäre ich wohl bald 13 euro ärmer deswegen danke an den TE für alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwachsinn...


----------



## Kaeltesturm (15. November 2008)

Als ich damals mein Abo eingerichtet habe, habe ich auch bewusst die automatische Verlängerung deaktiviert. Ich finds eigentlich eine Frechheit, dass gegen meinen Willen diese wieder aktiviert wurde und zudem die Deaktivierungsoption (das Häkchen) rausgenommen wurde.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Guckt mal was ich gerade in der AGB von Warhammer Online gefunden hab:

2 – Dauer Ihres Abonnements – Kündigung Ihres Abonnements

Die Dauer Ihres Abonnements ist abhängig von der von Ihnen im Abonnementformular („Mein laufendes Abonnement“) gewählten Formel. Die Mindestdauer eines Abonnements beträgt einen (1) Monat, oder zwei (2) Monate, wenn Sie eine vorausbezahlte Wertkarte verwenden.
Ihr Abonnement beginnt unmittelbar nach Einrichten Ihres Kontos, und Sie haben sofort Zugang zu WAR.

Wenn Sie für Ihre Abonnierung die eine oder andere unter Artikel 3 beschriebene gebührenpflichtige Formel wählen, beginnt die Laufzeit Ihres Abonnements am ersten Tag nach Ablauf der kostenlosen Evaluierungszeit.

Bei Zahlung per Banksystem wird Ihr Abonnement stillschweigend nach Ablauf Ihrer Abonnementsperiode für eine der ursprünglich von Ihnen gewählten Abonnementsdauer verlängert.
Wenn Sie Ihr Abonnement kündigen möchten, müssen Sie GOA mindestens sieben (7) Tage vor Ablauf der laufenden Abonnementsperiode darüber benachrichtigen. Gehen Sie hierzu auf die Website http://www.war-europe.com/, Rubrik „Mein Konto“, und wählen Sie anschließend „Mein Konto aussetzen“. Ihr Abonnement wird nach Ablauf der laufenden Abonnementsperiode aufgelöst.
Im Fall einer Unterbrechung oder Kündigung Ihres Abonnements ist GOA nicht in der Lage, Ihnen das Speichern Ihrer Spielerdaten für ein zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt neu erworbenes Abonnement zu garantieren.


----------



## Adronyth (15. November 2008)

Das mit der Automatischen Aboverlängerung gibts so ziemlich bei jedem Spiel das Abonnement Gebühren hat und Mythic/Goa bietet wengistens eine funktion bei der man von vornherein bestimmen kann bei WoW haste das nicht und wenn dir da mal das Inet abraucht und du nicht schnell genug irgendwo anders rein kommst haste den salat also hört auf euch künstlich aufzuregen man hat euch schließlich rechtzeitig informiert.


----------



## Percard (15. November 2008)

Mal davon abgesehen das es 1. bei WoW auch bei abo einrichtung automatisch ist.

2. Versuch mal bei WoW als neuling nen abo zu kündigen, die wollen gleich 100 sachen wissen warum du kündigen willst usw...das ist ne frechheit.

MFG


----------



## abszu (15. November 2008)

Percard schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das es 1. bei WoW auch bei abo einrichtung automatisch ist.
> 
> 2. Versuch mal bei WoW als neuling nen abo zu kündigen, die wollen gleich 100 sachen wissen warum du kündigen willst usw...das ist ne frechheit.
> 
> MFG



Mal versucht, deinen Telefonanschluss zu kündigen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (15. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> habe heute ne mail bekommen mit diesen  inhalt
> " In Übereinstimmung mit unseren allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen wurde die Option der automatischen Verlängerung
> es Abonnements für folgende Zahlungsmethoden aktiviert:
> 
> ...




Du brauchst auf Deiner Konto/accountpage nur ganz unten "Abo beenden" klicken und das automatische verlängern wird beendet.

Ich weiss schon warum ich bei denen weg bin...nicht nur die Mindest und Empfohlene Angaben ne Lüge³ auch dann noch solche Geschäftsmethoden...pfuih!

Ich kann nur sagen Finger weg von dem Produkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg


----------



## Kanibal (15. November 2008)

für die die meinten das wir ein drama draus machen  , ich habe alles defenetif abgestellt auch abo und weis der geier noch alles und dan stand  bei mir drinnen das das abo weiter geht und nicht am 19.11 endent sonder dann automatisch verlängert wird ... hallo wenn ich ein auto abmelde muss ich auch keine versicherung zahlen 

zum ändern einfach  http://www.war-europe.com/#/myaccount/    einloggen  dann auf mein aktuelles abo gucks du hier  http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kndigentr0.jpg
dann auf automatische verlängerun deaktivieren gucks du roter pfeil http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kndigen2th0.jpg  dann andert sich das auf " automatisches abo aktiviern  ", dann um auf nummer sicher zu gehen bei der acc kündigung und stillegung auf " abo auflösen "  klicken und dann kommt zum schluss meldung das das abo mit XX.XX ausläuft  ole ole ole geschaft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (15. November 2008)

Ohne jetzt hier alles zu lesen frag ich mich was der ganze hokos pokus hier soll? bei "du weißt schon was ich meine spiel" wird das abo automatisch verlängert ohne das man diese mail bekommt. da wird nicht so ein spuck drum gemacht.
und ich denke, das ist eine standart mail von denen, damit man weiß, das man automatisch verlängert, wennn man nicht kündigt!
ich habe diese mail auch bekommen, obwohl ich vor 2 wochen auf 3 monate verlängert hab. dies soll wohl nur ein hinweis sein!!!


----------



## Batzenbaer (15. November 2008)

Naja ich finde das schon frech,alle Abbos auf Auto zu setzen,weil sie es nicht vorher drin hatten.
Aber man kann auch erwarten das ein spieler mal alle paar tage sein angegebenes EMail-Konto abcheckt.
Also weniger wild.

Zum kündigen...fand ich echt lustig wie mir Funcom die Ohren vollgeheult hat...
Warum wollen sie AoC kündigen...tote Hose PvP
Bald kommt doch unser Super Duper Patch....erzählt ihr schon 3 monate lang
Super PvP Content...darf ich endlich kündigen?
Wollen sie wirklich....JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

Also ich geb jedem Spiel 30 Tage+3 Monats Abo...wenn ich bis zum Ablauf über 2 Wochen freiwillige "Fehlzeit" hatte,
wirds gekündigt.

Kleine Anekdote:Zum BC Launch bekam ich damals schnupper DvD mit dem Add On +10 Tage reinschnuppern per Post ins Haus.
Nur weil ich vor 4 Jahren mal für 2h in der Beta war.
Was meint ihr....hat Blizzard immernoch so viel Kohle um mir für WotLK nochmal ne DvD zu senden?
Ich meine ich finds lustig wenn die ihre Kohle so rausschmeissen.
Das landet bei mir gleich im Müll-Eimer.
Dürfte denen doch klar sein,das jemand der in der Beta abbricht,
niemals mehr Interesse an ihrem Game zeigen wird.

Achja wollte noch anmerken das EA da mit drin hängt.
EA,Sony,Codemasters....alles Abzocker.
Bei denen muss man immer auf der Hut sein.


----------



## Gizzlik (15. November 2008)

wenn ihr nicht genau wisst, wie ihr mit abos umzugehen habt, 
dann fragt bitte den kundendienst von goa oder eure MUTTI;
aber das gejammere hier forum ist echt mühsam.

mfg...

p.s.: aber es sind eh immer die selben jammerer hier


----------



## Ulydor (15. November 2008)

Danke für die Info, ich habe eine spezielle Email-Adresse nur für WAR eingerichtet, die ich aber, seit ich nicht mehr spiele nur hi und da mal abhole... Und ohne diesen Thread hätte ich sie im Moment sicher nicht abgeholt. Da bei Accounterstellung die Option vorhanden war, automatisch zu verlängern und ich bewusst von dieser Funktion KEINEN Gebrauch machen wollte muss ich leider vielen Vorschreibern Recht geben. So etwas ist nicht das Geschäftsgebaren, mit dem man sich Freunde macht!

Also nochmal !! THX an den TE!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (15. November 2008)

Mann oh Mann ... GOA weisst euch sogar drauf hin und ihr könnt es ganz einfach deaktivieren. Dreist wäre es geworden wenn man euch nicht mal informiert hätte.

Ich gebe bei Abbo Geschichten IMMER ein Mail-Konto an dass ich regelmäßig prüfe genau aus solchen gründen ... alles andere ist fahrlässig und wenn da was schief geht seid ihr selber schuld aber sicher nicht GOA und schon gleich dreimal nicht Mythic. 

Aber anscheinend braucht man immer was zu meckern ... komisch dass es immer diejenigen sind die War eh doof finden und ja schon eeeewig gekündigt haben. Ich hab gerade so ein Bedürfnis immer wieder mit dem Kopf auf die Tischplatte zu hauen wenn ich den Thread hier so lese.

MfG Michael


----------



## Churchak (15. November 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Also ich finde das auch ein Frechheit. Habe mein ABO bewusst nicht auf automatische Verlängerung gestellt und die ändern das einfach mal um. Wenn mein Acc morgen ausgelaufen wäre, und ich hätte die Mail nicht zufällig gelesen, hätten die einfach wieder abgebucht. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht legal.


und du wärst nächsten montag zu deiner bank gegangen und hättest in 2 minuten das dann zurück gebucht.
aber he wenn du weder über deine mails noch über deine bankabbuchungen  den überblick hast ist a natürlich GOA schuld. *augenroll*


----------



## Misago (15. November 2008)

Finds auch eine Frechheit.

Ist mir völlig egal, wie Ihr das findet, ich finds eine Schweinerei!

In dem Sinn: Immerhin nett, dass mir Mythic schon relativ bald zeigt, dass ich an dieser Firma (und somit auch an deren Games) kein Interesse habe.

Cya


----------



## Alpp (15. November 2008)

Misago schrieb:


> Finds auch eine Frechheit.
> 
> Ist mir völlig egal, wie Ihr das findet, ich finds eine Schweinerei!
> 
> ...



das macht jede Firma so, also was soll die künstliche Aufregung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (15. November 2008)

Also mein Abo ist war zwar noch Aktiv aber die automatische Abo-verlängerung haben die auch bei mir "eingeschaltet"


----------



## Raslyk (15. November 2008)

Kennt man doch alles schon, hauptsache soviel von WAR wie möglich schlechtreden. Ich finds ehrlich gesagt langweilig.


----------



## timownage (15. November 2008)

Diese Ketzerrrrrrrrrr! Das Spiel ist ja schon tooooot, Mythic ist Pleite, die EA Familie setzt sie unter Druck und Jamba hat da sicher auch die Finger im Spiel!

Wie unseriös, verbrecherische Methoden, ABZOCKE ... wie dreist! Die brauchen sicher Geld weil WAR so einen miesen Start hatte und jetzt wieder alle Wrath of the Nerdking daddeln.

Skandal! Polizei! *theatralisch den Handrücken an die Stirn leg und seufz* Hach, das Spiel hat sich ja SOWAS von für mich erledigt! ATTENTION ATTENTION!

Ich schreibe auch keine mail an den Support, neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn, geschweige denn lese ich mir die Mail richtig durch, NEIIIIIINNNNNNNN, ich gehe direkt ins erstbeste Forum und whine und flame erstmal provisorisch vor mich hin, OH DRAMA, BABY! Den handetasche musse lebendik sein!

Ich würde meinen Anwalt einschalten und noch in den anderen 4 Fanforen posten, damit auch wirklich jeder mitbekommt was für unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken Mythic/Goa an den Tag legen. Dann trefft ihr euch alle irgendwo zentral, bastelt einen großen Scheiterhaufen aus euren Warhammerspielen und Kontoauszügen und verbrennt alles feierlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier noch einmal verständlicher für die Fanboi-Geier, die sicher auch noch in dem Thread auftauchen werden :

rfol xDDD alda jetz wo lichking drausn is spackn se voll ap weilse kein kohle mehr ham und buchn einfach ap die gayhammer nerds^^^ xDD 10 MIO ACCOUNTS ALTA BEAT THIS

P.S.: Ich hoffe es ist euch klar, das Jay und Silent Bob auch Warhammer spielen, die derbsten Fanbois sind und internationale Fanforen lesen ... Also wundert euch nicht wenn es irgendwann mal an der Tür klingelt und dann zB heisst : "Hast du unter dem Pseudonym Triple Ass Gnom im Buffed.de Forum geschrieben, das ...?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ... Kaffee anyone?


----------



## AemJaY (15. November 2008)

@timowagna ahahahahahaha made my day. ich nehm nen kaffe danke... (bin auf Arbeit grumml)


----------



## mendiger (15. November 2008)

Bei mir steht das aber nicht unter der Tabelle. Heißt das ich kann das jetzt niemals deaktivieren?


----------



## mendiger (15. November 2008)

kann man die automatisch verlängerung auch unter abonnement beenden deaktivieren?


----------



## Nordex (15. November 2008)

Immer dieses rumgeflame. Wenn es in den AGB´s stand ist das keine abzogge firma. Selbst schuld wenn man zu allem "ja habs gelesen" einfach so anklickt.

außerdem denke ich net, dass die euch das geld net zurücküberwiesen hätten. die können ja auch sehen ob du in der zeit online warst oder net !


----------



## kekei (15. November 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> Bei mir steht das aber nicht unter der Tabelle. Heißt das ich kann das jetzt niemals deaktivieren?



Das heißt einfach das du zu doof bist um ein Abo zu deaktivieren ._.


----------



## mendiger (15. November 2008)

warum bin ich zu doof? In 4 Browsern steht jedesmal nichts darunter!!!


----------



## extecy (15. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Das heißt einfach das du zu doof bist um ein Abo zu deaktivieren ._.




ich finde deine aussage sowas von scheisse 
und wenn man ekien ahnung hatt einfach die fresse halten du nabel 

bei mir steht auch nix das ich die automatische kontoverlängerung mit einem roten link beenden kann

und andere leute hier haben kommentare die echt für die tonne sind 

wenn ich eine ware haben will und diese nur bis dahin zahlen will dann mus ich auch nur das tuhen !
also wenn ich die aomatische kontoverlängerung bewust nicht gewählt habe habe ich auch zu erwarten das das auch so bleibt und ch werde nun mal wieder eine mail an goa schrieben die sie mir mal wieder nieeeee beantworten werden


----------



## Niburu (15. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber hör nicht auf diese flamer ich habe jetzt auch mal in meinem Account geschaut. Das Rechteck mit dem Häkchen ist weg. Es ist jetzt wohl so wie in einem anderen großen MMORPG das er immer automatisch verlängert und wenn du keine Lust mehr hast dein Abo auflösen musst...fertig


----------



## MadSquare (15. November 2008)

Weder Mythic noch GOA sind unseriös, warumsollten sie auch ihre Kunden absichtlich verkraulen und ihren Ruf kaputt machen?

Wenn sie euch abzocken wollten, hätten sie euch keine email geschickt.


----------



## Niburu (15. November 2008)

dann logg dich nochmal fix ein. Bei mir besteht die Option nicht sobald ich z.B Lastschrift wähle wird es automatisch abgebucht...womit ich auch kein Problem hab denn hier geht es um Geld und da sollte jeder doch mal seine Gehirn Zellen anstrengen und halt schon vorher Kündigen wenn er kein Bock hat


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. November 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> wenn ich eine ware haben will und diese nur bis dahin zahlen will dann mus ich auch nur das tuhen !
> also wenn ich die aomatische kontoverlängerung bewust nicht gewählt habe habe ich auch zu erwarten das das auch so bleibt und ch werde nun mal wieder eine mail an goa schrieben die sie mir mal wieder nieeeee beantworten werden


*2 – Dauer Ihres Abonnements – Kündigung Ihres Abonnements *

....

*Bei Zahlung per Banksystem wird Ihr Abonnement stillschweigend nach Ablauf Ihrer Abonnementsperiode für eine der ursprünglich von Ihnen gewählten Abonnementsdauer verlängert.*
Wenn Sie Ihr Abonnement kündigen möchten, müssen Sie GOA mindestens sieben (7) Tage vor Ablauf der laufenden Abonnementsperiode darüber benachrichtigen. Gehen Sie hierzu auf die Website http://www.war-europe.com/, Rubrik „Mein Konto“, und wählen Sie anschließend „Mein Konto aussetzen“. Ihr Abonnement wird nach Ablauf der laufenden Abonnementsperiode aufgelöst. 
Im Fall einer Unterbrechung oder Kündigung Ihres Abonnements ist GOA nicht in der Lage, Ihnen das Speichern Ihrer Spielerdaten für ein zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt neu erworbenes Abonnement zu garantieren....


----------



## pbODW (15. November 2008)

Mag zwar sein, dass die automatische Aboverlängerung zumindest einen eher schalen Beigeschmack hinterlässt aber es ist eigentlich auch allgemein üblich, dass man regelmässig und aktuell seine Konten überprüft, wenn Daueraufträge, automatische Abbuchungen, etc am laufen sind. Das nennt sich Eigenverantwortung. Und bevor ich virtuell gekreuzigt werde. Genau aus dem Grund bevorzuge ich Prepaidkarten, die drei Euro sind mir das durchaus wert. Die Bezahlmöglichkeit, die die wenigsten Daten von mir fordert, ist prinzipiell immer vorzuziehen, nur mal so am Rande.

Darüberhinaus ist es heutzutage bereits üblich, dass man bei manchen Onlinetiteln bei der Accounterstellung schon eine Bankverbindung angeben muss, in den Foren hat sich da aber niemand aufgeregt, für mich war das ein Grund dem Spiel fernzubleiben.


----------



## Hoschibaer (15. November 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen es ist keine Erinnerungsmail...sondern es ist wrirklich andem das der Haken für automatischen Verlängern von denen gestezt wurde. Ich hatte definitiv extra keine automatische Verlängerung angegeben und seit der Mail stand diese drinne. Eine Schweinerei wie ich finde und nix Erinnerungsmail.


----------



## extecy (15. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *2 &#8211; Dauer Ihres Abonnements &#8211; Kündigung Ihres Abonnements *
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



wenn man keien ahnung hatt einfach die frese halten 

es wurde bewust von von mir nicht der hacken gewählt für die automatische konto verlängerung und das verlange ich auch beizubehalten und ich ahbe ein 3 monats abo gewählt


----------



## Arombolosch (15. November 2008)

Bei den Antworten hier bekommt man ja einen an die Ampel. Die community unterscheided sich null von WoW

Ich habe mich an Anfang für ein 1 Monats Abo ohne Häkchen zur automatischen Verlängerung entschieden. Fand die Funktion recht kundenfreundlich, damit nicht wie bei WoW automatsich verlängert wird. Habe mich dann aufgrund meines vereinsamten Servers entschieden nicht weiter zu spielen und mich seit drei Wochen nicht mehr eingeloggt. Gerne würde ich nun einfach das Häkchen wegklicken allerdings funzt mein PW nicht mehr und die Mail bezüglich des neuen Passworts ist seit gut 24h noch nicht gekommen.

Schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Ebon (15. November 2008)

Jo also, lesen sollte eigentlich bildet... bevor ich irgendwo meine Konto/ Kreditdaten eingebe sollte ich mich schon vorher über die AGB informieren. Wers nicht tut und blind überall Ja sagt, hat nunmal Pech! Sich im nachhinein aufregen und alles schlecht reden ist schon *wegenbeleidigenteninhaltentfernt*. Für die Leute die alles auf einen silbernen Tablett geliefert bekommen wollen. "Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit!" Die welt da draußen kann noch beschießener sein als eure virtuellen Zweitleben. Traut niemanden, besonders wenns ums Geld geht, Ausnahmelos!!!

Ihr könnt jederzeit das automatische Abo entfernen und auf manuell umstellen.

- Logt euch auf der Webpage www.war-europe.com/ ein

- geht auf "Mein Profil" und ganz unten ist dann die Deaktivierung des Automatischen Abo's

Damit sollte alles geklärt sein, zuvor erstelle Accounts wurden auf "automatisch" umgestellt, aber dafür habt ihr die eMail bekommen. GOA hat somit seine Informationspflicht eingehalten. Seit froh das es nicht stillschweigend ablief und das man mit den Kunden (wenn auch über das Verwaltungssystem) in Verbindung steht. Bei anderen MMO und Co komm ich mir da wesendlich Verlassener vor -,-


----------



## Khaanara (15. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt heftig was GOA sich da erlaubt spiele schon seit über ne woche nich mehr WAR und hatte es auch niewieder vor und nun das. Da ich mehrere email adressen hab und alle net jeden tag duchlese wäre ich wohl bald 13 euro ärmer deswegen danke an den TE für alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt schlimmeres: Zum Beispiel wenn man sein Account in der Kontoverwaltung schliesst und dann später dennoch abgebucht wird, weil man dies nicht auch bei Paypal und Konsorten gemacht hat (Ist mir zumindest bei WoW und HDRO so passiert !). Da habe ich dann auch einen Monat umsonst bezahlt !

Mein Account bei WAR/DAOC hat sich nach dem eingestellten Monat ordnungsgemäss geschlossen und wird wieder aktiviert wenn ich mal wieder Zeit und Lust habe MMOs zu spielen.


----------



## Sam28 (15. November 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Jo also, lesen sollte eigentlich bildet... bevor ich irgendwo meine Konto/ Kreditdaten eingebe sollte ich mich schon vorher über die AGB informieren. Wers nicht tut und blind überall Ja sagt, hat nunmal Pech! Sich im nachhinein aufregen und alles schlecht reden ist schon *wegenbeleidigenteninhaltentfernt*. Für die Leute die alles auf einen silbernen Tablett geliefert bekommen wollen. "Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit!" Die welt da draußen kann noch beschießener sein als eure virtuellen Zweitleben. Traut niemanden, besonders wenns ums Geld geht, Ausnahmelos!!!
> 
> Ihr könnt jederzeit das automatische Abo entfernen und auf manuell umstellen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe beim Abo abschließen absichtlich auf die automatische Verlängerung verzichtet, damit habe ich also praktisch das Abo gekauft und nach den drei Monaten gekündigt.
Bei einigen Leuten fehlte auch das einfache Abstellen der Verlängerung, dieser kleine Link auf der ABO Seite war nocht nicht da, ich musste auf Abo Auflösen gehen.
Und nirgendwo in den Bedingungen steht drinne das sie einfach mal so willkürlich die automatische Verlängerung wieder einschlten dürfen wenn sie gerade mal lust dazu haben.
Und irgendeiner logischen Grund zu so einer Maßnahme gibt es nicht, es sei denn sie wollten wirklich Leute die nicht aufpassen um ihr Geld erleichtern.
So was sollte man nicht verteidigen, ich stehe GOA eher freundlich gegenüber aber wenn sie sowas machen muss man ihnen Feuer unterm Hintern machen bis da mal ne Vernünftige Stellungnehme kommt.


----------



## Alwina (15. November 2008)

Bei manchen Antworten hier frage ich mich ob die Leute erst 6 sind oder mit geschlossenen Augen durchs Leben gehen und bis jetzt unwahrscheinlich viel glück gehabt haben


----------



## Arombolosch (15. November 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Jo also, lesen sollte eigentlich bildet... bevor ich irgendwo meine Konto/ Kreditdaten eingebe sollte ich mich schon vorher über die AGB informieren. Wers nicht tut und blind überall Ja sagt, hat nunmal Pech! Sich im nachhinein aufregen und alles schlecht reden ist schon *wegenbeleidigenteninhaltentfernt*. Für die Leute die alles auf einen silbernen Tablett geliefert bekommen wollen. "Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit!" Die welt da draußen kann noch beschießener sein als eure virtuellen Zweitleben. Traut niemanden, besonders wenns ums Geld geht, Ausnahmelos!!!



Selten so ein Unfug gelesen..der Beitrag ist selbstherrlich, überheblich und völlig deplatziert.


----------



## Sharymir (15. November 2008)

Gizzlik schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht genau wisst, wie ihr mit abos umzugehen habt,
> dann fragt bitte den kundendienst von goa oder eure MUTTI;
> aber das gejammere hier forum ist echt mühsam.
> 
> ...



Ja...ich mag Leute die "jammern" und das zu recht! aber immer noch entschieden lieber als so Mudda-Sprücheklopfer!

Wenns dich stört kleiner....les' den Thread nicht,capiche?



Edit: Ich hatte mein Abo vollständig deaktiviert und GOA meinte tatsächlich eigenmächtig diesen Account wieder zu reaktivieren nachdem ich zuerst eine Mail erhalten hatte das der Account nur noch 7 Tage bezahlt sei Abo schon gekündigt war!!!...nur mal so am Rande erwähnt!Noch bestimme ich wer ,wann,wo von meinem Konto Geld abbucht und wer nicht.Noch bin ich Mündig selbst zu bestimmen welchen Games ich meine Aufmerksamkeit schenke und welchen nicht.

Und so wie die Performance und diese dreiste Lügerei auf der Verpackung so scheint mir die ganze Geschäftsmethode gerade in Hinsicht auf diese Accountsverlängerungs geschichte bei GOA zu sein - Schmutzig,selbstherrlich und vollkommen überheblich,vor allem aber verlogen.

So langsam bin ich richtig verärgert über den Verein.....


----------



## Agyros (15. November 2008)

Warum wird darum nun wieder nen Trara gemacht hoch 10 ... 

Die Option der *nicht* automatischen Verlängerung fällt weg, und es wird gemacht wie bei eigentlich jedem anderen Abo ... nämlich Standardmäßig automatisch. Da man nun nicht mehr wählen kann, ist nunmal bei allen auf automatisch umgestellt worden, und die Info Mail darüber hat auch jeder erhalten.

Wer die nicht liest, und auch sein Konto zwecks eventueller Rückbuchungen nicht unter Kontrolle hat, ist selber schuld. Rückbuchen ist in diesem Fall auf jeden Fall legitim, da es eine Änderung der AGB war, die ein Sonderkündigungsrecht einräumt. Wenn sich das nun dummerweise mit dem Buchungstermin überschneidet, bucht man das zurück und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## fortuneNext (15. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein wenig frech. Ich hatte 1 Monat abonniert. Wenn ich im ausland wäre und nach Monaten zurück käme, würde ich erst dann merken daß ich da zahle - für nix? Naja an der Kreditkarten Rechnung hätte ich es wohl gemerkt. Trotzdem stellt diese Vorgehensweise Mythic nicht gerade in ein gutes Licht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Faaaalsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geldtransfers hat nichts mit Mythic zu tun - hier ist die Schuld wieder bei GOA.


----------



## fortuneNext (15. November 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> wenn man keien ahnung hatt einfach die frese halten
> 
> es wurde bewust von von mir nicht der hacken gewählt für die automatische konto verlängerung und das verlange ich auch beizubehalten und ich ahbe ein 3 monats abo gewählt





Und übrigens - wenn in den AGB steht, dass sie es standartmäßig aktivieren, dann bist du eben dazu verpflichtet, wenn dus nicht mehr willst, zu kündigen. Wenn sies dann wieder aktivieren ist das nicht ok. Übrigens, ich hab bei der Aboeinrichtung überhaupt keinen Haken für automatische Verlängerung gesehen...
Aktuell ist es so:
Es gibt keinen Haken. Die Option ist an - wers nicht will muss es kündigen.
Und wenns vorher anders ist, verweise ich auf den Eintrag in den AGB, dass sich diese jederzeit ändern können.


----------



## Eceleus (15. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *2 – Dauer Ihres Abonnements – Kündigung Ihres Abonnements *
> 
> ....
> 
> *Bei Zahlung per Banksystem wird Ihr Abonnement stillschweigend nach Ablauf Ihrer Abonnementsperiode für eine der ursprünglich von Ihnen gewählten Abonnementsdauer verlängert.*



Ganz so einfach ist die Sache ja nun nicht. Denn der Account stand ja bereits auf "Manuell", d.h. der Kunde konnte davon ausgehen, dass sein Account zum Ende der Periode ausläuft. Es gab auch keine Möglichkeit, den Account auf "Manuell und Auslaufend" zu stellen.

Beide Seiten (GOA & Kunde) haben diesen Zustand über einen langen Zeitraum akzeptiert, d.h. eine stillschweigende Vertragsänderung vorgenommen. Dies einfach wieder zurückzustellen ohne den Kunden zu Fragen halte ich für sehr Grenzwertig.

Naja, es ist sicher nur eine Kleinigkeit, die hier schiefgegangen ist. Aber soetwas erzeugt trotzdem einen schlechten Eindruck von einem Unternehmen.

Gruss


----------



## mendiger (15. November 2008)

mir ist jetzt völlig egal ob die einen abzocken oder nicht. aber fakt ist: ich habe diese häckchen nicht gewählt, dann die mail wegen der atomatischen verlängerung erhalten, dann versucht diese zu deaktivieren, was aber nicht ging weil der link dazu fehlte. ich habe es auf meinem pc mit 4 browsern versucht und dann noch auf dem von meinen eltern. der link wurde NIE angezeigt.
WAS SOLL ICH JETZT TUN?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Mail an den Support von GOA, Thema Rechnungsfragen, und dann schilderst du ihnen dein Problem.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (15. November 2008)

mein freund hat die selbe email bekommen, hat aber nie kontodaten etc angegeben weil er nur den freimonat wollte (ohne daten auch kein geld).
ich denke das ist eine standartmail an alle.


----------



## Daijobu (15. November 2008)

Mhm ne also ich hab die Mail nicht bekommen, bei mir steht es auch noch auf manuell.
Habe bis dato auch noch keine Kontodaten angegeben.


----------



## Sam28 (16. November 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> mir ist jetzt völlig egal ob die einen abzocken oder nicht. aber fakt ist: ich habe diese häckchen nicht gewählt, dann die mail wegen der atomatischen verlängerung erhalten, dann versucht diese zu deaktivieren, was aber nicht ging weil der link dazu fehlte. ich habe es auf meinem pc mit 4 browsern versucht und dann noch auf dem von meinen eltern. der link wurde NIE angezeigt.
> WAS SOLL ICH JETZT TUN?



In deinem Profil auf der Seite unter Mein aktuelles Abonnement gibt es entweder so ein kleinen Link in rot mit Automatische Verlängerung deaktivieren oder du nutzt den Knopf etwas oberhalb auf dem steht Abonnement auflösen.
Als dritte Möglichkeit ist bei mir noch wenn man auf Profil gedrückt hat ganz nach unter scrollen, da gibt es einen großen Button Abonnement beenden.
Sollten alle 3 Möglichkeiten bei dir nicht angezeigt werden, solltest du über das Hilfeformular auf der Homepage die von GOA anschreiben.


----------



## mendiger (16. November 2008)

wird den bei abonnement auflösen nur die automatische verlängerung beendet oder direkt der ganze account gelöscht?


----------



## HGVermillion (16. November 2008)

Normal müsste das nur die automatische verlängerung beenden, und schlimmstenfalls kündigst du dein Abo, kannst also nicht mehr spielen sobald deine Spielzeit ausläuft, der Account selber wird nicht gelöscht, die wollen ja das du irgendwann vll wiederkommst.


----------



## Sam28 (16. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Normal müsste das nur die automatische verlängerung beenden, und schlimmstenfalls kündigst du dein Abo, kannst also nicht mehr spielen sobald deine Spielzeit ausläuft, der Account selber wird nicht gelöscht, die wollen ja das du irgendwann vll wiederkommst.


Das ist doch beides das selbe.

Keine Sorge, so einfach kann man den Acc nicht löschen, die wollen doch das man irgendwann wieder kommt.


----------



## Jamil (16. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich am Wochenende nicht im Buero bin, wurde ich erst jetzt ueber den Vorfall in Kenntnis gesetzt - ich bin mir ueber die Details des Ganzen nicht bewusst, allerdings ist davon auszugehen, dass dies nicht so abgelaufen ist, wie es eigentlich sein sollte.

Das Problem wurde an die entsprechend Verantwortlichen weitergeleitet und ich hoffe, euch spaetestens morgen Vormittag Neuigkeiten liefern zu koennen. Bis dahin hoffe ich auf eure Geduld und bitte euch, nicht von boeser Absicht unsererseits auszugehen.

Gruss


----------



## Buitre (16. November 2008)

Weder bei WoW,AOC noch bei Warhammer hattte ich Probleme. Habe heute eine Mail bekommen das mein Warhammer Account noch 7 tage läuft und wenn ich nicht verlängere der Account stillgelegt wird. Ka weshalb da soviele Probleme haben. Einmal richtig ausfüllen und alles passt wunderbar. Wegen dem Accountlöschen kann ich euch beruhigen Habe deshlab mit nem GM gesprochen und der Account bleibt für unbestimmte Zeit bestehen (laut GM).


----------



## zagaz (16. November 2008)

An alle die es bisher noch NICHT gerafft haben:

Viele haben bei der Accounterstellung die Option der "automatischen Accountverlängerung" EXTRA nicht aktiviert (sie war schon vorhanden), also geht man nun davon aus das man sein Abo frühzeitig "gekündigt" hat (siehe AGB-Hinweise)

Jetzt kommt GOA her und setzt einfach und dreist jedem die automatische Verlängerung wieder rein und zwängen mir diese auf, obwohl ich denen sozusagen schon gesagt habe das ich NICHT automatisch verlängern will.

Scheiss Geschäftsgebaren sag ich nur. Bei mir haben die auch kein Pluspunkt geerntet und je mehr Publisher so agieren um so mehr freue ich mich über jede Spieleraubkopie die ich die letzten 15 Jahre gezogen habe.....


----------



## Nelana (16. November 2008)

DrDiode schrieb:


> Schwachsinn...



Nix schwachsinn sondern Abzocke mein Freund. Um es dir mal zu erklären da du die situation nich kennst aber trotzdem was schreibst.
Ich habe am 11. November  ne mail von GOA erhalten in dem man mir höflich erklärt hat das mein abo bald endet und ich ein neues abonement abschließen müsste wenn ich weiter spielen möchte.
Dies hab ich aber nich gemacht und mein abo war auf manuell gestellt und hatte keine verlängerung , ach ja es war schon von anfang an auf manuell gestellt.
Somit war die Sache für mich zuende aber nich für GOA.
Am 14. November erhielt ich ne mail von GOA in dem stand das die Automatische Verlängerung einfach so mal und ohne mein einverständis für mein Abo aktiviert wurde.
Also wenn die mein abo einfach 3 tage vor ende auf automatische verlängerung setzen ist dies für mich schon ne art abzocke.


----------



## Kanibal (16. November 2008)

Gizzlik schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht genau wisst, wie ihr mit abos umzugehen habt,
> dann fragt bitte den kundendienst von goa oder eure MUTTI;
> aber das gejammere hier forum ist echt mühsam.
> 
> ...


                    alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL 




Astravall schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann ... GOA weisst euch sogar drauf hin und ihr könnt es ganz einfach deaktivieren. Dreist wäre es geworden wenn man euch nicht mal informiert hätte.
> 
> Ich gebe bei Abbo Geschichten IMMER ein Mail-Konto an dass ich regelmäßig prüfe genau aus solchen gründen ... alles andere ist fahrlässig und wenn da was schief geht seid ihr selber schuld aber sicher nicht GOA und schon gleich dreimal nicht Mythic.
> 
> ...


   un wieder einer ders nicht check´t      alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL 




Churchak schrieb:


> und du wärst nächsten montag zu deiner bank gegangen und hättest in 2 minuten das dann zurück gebucht.
> aber he wenn du weder über deine mails noch über deine bankabbuchungen  den überblick hast ist a natürlich GOA schuld. *augenroll*


   der nächste der net checkt , auserdem gibts leute die bis 16:30 arbeiten und bei uns machen da die banken schluss . auserdem ist das  jedes mal ne rennerei und zankerei bei der bank . EIGENDLICH GEHTS DARUM DAS WIR UNSERE ABOS GEKÜNDIGT HABEN hallo GEKÜNDIGT und die aber die verlängerung NACH DER KÜNDIGUNG Aktiviert haben , und wenn ichg was kündige will ich hoffen wenn da steht abo gekündigt das das dann so ist und nicht irgend wie geändert wird 




Alpp schrieb:


> das macht jede Firma so, also was soll die künstliche Aufregung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


    das macht nicht jede firma so ich kann meinen strom auch selber einzahlen oder die leasing raten für meinen wagen  , alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL 




Raslyk schrieb:


> Kennt man doch alles schon, hauptsache soviel von WAR wie möglich schlechtreden. Ich finds ehrlich gesagt langweilig.


  alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL 




timownage schrieb:


> Diese Ketzerrrrrrrrrr! Das Spiel ist ja schon tooooot, Mythic ist Pleite, die EA Familie setzt sie unter Druck und Jamba hat da sicher auch die Finger im Spiel!
> 
> Wie unseriös, verbrecherische Methoden, ABZOCKE ... wie dreist! Die brauchen sicher Geld weil WAR so einen miesen Start hatte und jetzt wieder alle Wrath of the Nerdking daddeln.
> 
> ...


   alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL   GEH STERBEN


----------



## Kanibal (16. November 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> @timowagna ahahahahahaha made my day. ich nehm nen kaffe danke... (bin auf Arbeit grumml)


     alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL 




extecy schrieb:


> ich finde deine aussage sowas von scheisse
> und wenn man ekien ahnung hatt einfach die fresse halten du nabel
> 
> bei mir steht auch nix das ich die automatische kontoverlängerung mit einem roten link beenden kann
> ...


  danke dlich einer ders versteht danke    hast du vieleicht prepaid kards dan kann sein das die funktion nicht da ist ?




Niburu schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber hör nicht auf diese flamer ich habe jetzt auch mal in meinem Account geschaut. Das Rechteck mit dem Häkchen ist weg. Es ist jetzt wohl so wie in einem anderen großen MMORPG das er immer automatisch verlängert und wenn du keine Lust mehr hast dein Abo auflösen musst...fertig


   LESEN BILDET und du list die BILD  lies mal lieber von anfang an dan weist du auch das es um was ANDERES GEHT 




Ebon schrieb:


> Jo also, lesen sollte eigentlich bildet... bevor ich irgendwo meine Konto/ Kreditdaten eingebe sollte ich mich schon vorher über die AGB informieren. Wers nicht tut und blind überall Ja sagt, hat nunmal Pech! Sich im nachhinein aufregen und alles schlecht reden ist schon *wegenbeleidigenteninhaltentfernt*. Für die Leute die alles auf einen silbernen Tablett geliefert bekommen wollen. "Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit!" Die welt da draußen kann noch beschießener sein als eure virtuellen Zweitleben. Traut niemanden, besonders wenns ums Geld geht, Ausnahmelos!!!
> 
> Ihr könnt jederzeit das automatische Abo entfernen und auf manuell umstellen.
> 
> ...


    ahhh noch einer ders net checkt 




Sharymir schrieb:


> Ja...ich mag Leute die "jammern" und das zu recht! aber immer noch entschieden lieber als so Mudda-Sprücheklopfer!
> 
> Wenns dich stört kleiner....les' den Thread nicht,capiche?
> 
> ...


   dein wort in gottes ohr danke mal wider  einer ders versteh um was es hier geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Agyros schrieb:


> Warum wird darum nun wieder nen Trara gemacht hoch 10 ...
> 
> Die Option der *nicht* automatischen Verlängerung fällt weg, und es wird gemacht wie bei eigentlich jedem anderen Abo ... nämlich Standardmäßig automatisch. Da man nun nicht mehr wählen kann, ist nunmal bei allen auf automatisch umgestellt worden, und die Info Mail darüber hat auch jeder erhalten.
> 
> Wer die nicht liest, und auch sein Konto zwecks eventueller Rückbuchungen nicht unter Kontrolle hat, ist selber schuld. Rückbuchen ist in diesem Fall auf jeden Fall legitim, da es eine Änderung der AGB war, die ein Sonderkündigungsrecht einräumt. Wenn sich das nun dummerweise mit dem Buchungstermin überschneidet, bucht man das zurück und die Sache ist gegessen.


   wenn man gekündigt hat will man nicht rückbuchen  




zagaz schrieb:


> An alle die es bisher noch NICHT gerafft haben:
> 
> Viele haben bei der Accounterstellung die Option der "automatischen Accountverlängerung" EXTRA nicht aktiviert (sie war schon vorhanden), also geht man nun davon aus das man sein Abo frühzeitig "gekündigt" hat (siehe AGB-Hinweise)
> 
> ...


DANKE das war was ich sagen wollte seit anfang an 



ich weis ich habe da was los getretten was mache so wies ausschaut nicht raffen , dann nochmal für die billigen plätze 


wer sein konto kündigt und im nach hinein eine abo auto verlängerung an gestellt bekommt und das aber nicht will und dan zahlen muss weil das monat schon aus war und die das wieer angemacht haben dan find ich das ausgesprochen scheisse . und für al die die meinen wir flamen hier rum    >alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL  <


----------



## Areson (16. November 2008)

Also ein Großteil der Leute hier versteht wirklich garnix. Es geht nicht darum, dass sich bei anderen Spielen die Abos auch verlängern, sondern darum, das GOA bereits gekündigte Abo´s (wenn ich mein Abo nicht automatisch verlängern lasse, bedeutet das nichts anderes, als das mein Acc zum ende der bezahlten Zeit ausläuft, er ist also gekündigt) einfach von SICH AUS, OHNE MEIN EINVERSTÄNDNIS reaktiviert und was ja das beste daran ist auch noch automatisch verlängert.

So und jetzt noch mal für die Dummen. Also wenn eure Mama die Micky Maus für euch aboniert hat aber ihr merkt plötzlich "Hey, ich kann ja noch garnicht lesen", dann wird eure Mama die Zeitschrift wieder abbestellen. Wenn sie aber dann 2 Wochen später einen Brief bekommt "Sehr geehrte Mama, wir haben Ihr Abo einfach wieder aktiviert und es auch gleich mal auf 2 Jahre verlängert, ach ja und das Geld haben wir auch schon mal abgebucht, dann wird eure Mama zu recht sehr böse sein weil sowas nicht erlaubt ist. So, und jetzt husch husch ins Bett mit euch, damit sich die Erwachsenen hier mal weiter unterhalten können.


----------



## zagaz (16. November 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> So und jetzt noch mal für die Dummen. Also wenn eure Mama die Micky Maus für euch aboniert hat aber ihr merkt plötzlich "Hey, ich kann ja noch garnicht lesen", dann wird eure Mama die Zeitschrift wieder abbestellen. Wenn sie aber dann 2 Wochen später einen Brief bekommt "Sehr geehrte Mama, wir haben Ihr Abo einfach wieder aktiviert und es auch gleich mal auf 2 Jahre verlängert, ach ja und das Geld haben wir auch schon mal abgebucht, dann wird eure Mama zu recht sehr böse sein weil sowas nicht erlaubt ist. So, und jetzt husch husch ins Bett mit euch, damit sich die Erwachsenen hier mal weiter unterhalten können.



Guter Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht habens jetzt auch die letzten verstanden, wobei wahrscheinlich einige ohne zu lesen immer noch ihren undurchdachten Senf beitragen werden.

Jedoch hat auch einige Posts weiter oben jemand von GOA gesagt das es sich hier evtl. um einen Fehler handelt.

Das könnte ich noch einsehen und verstehen (kann passieren...), wenn das jedoch Absicht war dann muss ich überlegen ob ich weiterspiele weil ich sowas nicht unterstützen möchte.


----------



## hanktheknife (16. November 2008)

Geh auf Risiko und lass den Zugriff von GOA auf dein Konto sperren, sowas geht ja. Ich lese aus deinem Beitrag heraus, dass es Mythic und damit WAR verdammt ans Geld geht, dafür haben eigentlich schon andere Vorzeichen gesprochen, was ich aber hier nicht erklären möchte, da die Hälfte der Leser das eh nicht versteht.


----------



## Astravall (17. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL
> 
> 
> un wieder einer ders nicht check´t      alter dann lies dies post doch einfach NICHT UND FLAME UNS NICHT DIE OHREN VOLLL
> ...



Also da frag ich mich WER flamet hier wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

1. Dein Account LIEF NOCH als du die Mail bekommen hast. Es wurde KEIN AUSGELAUFENER Account reaktiviert.
2. Hat doch bereits ein GOA-Mitarbeiter hier geschrieben das da wohl was schiefgelaufen ist und sie das ganze klären.
3. Hast du doch einen Hinweiß erhalten also mach das Häckchen wieder raus und gut ist.

Aaaaalsooo ... wo ist nun dein Problem? Das GOA automatisch den Hacken automatisch verlängern gesetzt hat? Dann schreib GOA an, beschwer dich, aber flame mir nicht die Ohren zu. Das lässt sich einfahc lösen und ist den Aufstand den hier einige Betreiben bei WEITEM nicht wert.

MfG Michael


----------



## Gin (17. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Also da frag ich mich WER flamet hier wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachdem ich mir nun den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe, wollte ich eigentlich auch etwas dazu schreiben. Da der Inhalt meines Posts aber in etwa dem des zitierten geglichen hätte, kann ich nur mit den Worten des TE sagen:

enlich mal einer der checkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arombolosch (17. November 2008)

gerne würde ich bei mir das häkchen wieder löschen bzw den account einstampfen, leider hab ich mein passwort vergessen. Auf die Mail mit dem neuen Passwort warte ich seit Freitag Abend.......wenn noch nicht mal die einfachsten Passwortrücksetzungen funktionieren wünsche ich GOA viel Glück für die Zukunft ;-)


----------



## Jamil (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie versprochen hier zumindest ein erstes Update: Bei dem Vorgang, die automatische Verlängerung als Standard zu setzen ist ein Fehler geschehen, der in der von vielen beschriebenen ungewollten Verlängerung des Accounts resultiert ist. Wir stellen derzeit intern Nachforschungen an, was die Ursache des Fehlers war und ich hoffe, mich bald mit besseren Neuigkeiten bei euch melden zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Nelana (17. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Also da frag ich mich WER flamet hier wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Es war aber ein AUSLAUFENDER account paart tage (3-4) vor ende
2. kann sein aber ein "fehler" von dem GOA sagen wir mal nich wenig profitiert, außerdem ist der "fehler" zeitlich gesehen (kurz vor abo ablauf) recht passend für GOA
3. Ja hat er und ich auch aber es geht darum das andere informiert werden die auch ne abo verlängerung bekomm ham

Aaaaaalsooooooooo das Problem ist das es bestimmt leute gibt die es nich mitbekomm ham das ihr auslaufender abo verlängert wurde weil es so kurz vor abo ablauft passiert ist. ohne den TE hät ichs auch warscheinlich nich mitbekomm weil wie sollte ich damit rechen das GOA mein abo 3 tage vor ablauf einfach so mal verlängert also ist der "Aufstand" hier sowas von berechtigt.Außerdem geht es darum das wir als kunden auf missstände hinweisen könn, wenn dies für dich ein problem ist dann kann hier warscheinlich nur ein Artzt weiter helfen. Den kannste dann erzählen das du jedesmal ausflippst wenn du in foren liest wie grad deine favorisierte marke/firma/Publisher kiritisiert wird.


----------



## hanktheknife (17. November 2008)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie versprochen hier zumindest ein erstes Update: Bei dem Vorgang, die automatische Verlängerung als Standard zu setzen ist ein Fehler geschehen, der in der von vielen beschriebenen ungewollten Verlängerung des Accounts resultiert ist. Wir stellen derzeit intern Nachforschungen an, was die Ursache des Fehlers war und ich hoffe, mich bald mit besseren Neuigkeiten bei euch melden zu können
> 
> Gruß


Aus Versehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (17. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> 1. Es war aber ein AUSLAUFENDER account paart tage (3-4) vor ende
> 2. kann sein aber ein "fehler" von dem GOA sagen wir mal nich wenig profitiert
> 3. Ja hat er und ich auch aber es geht darum das andere informiert werden die auch ne abo verlängerung bekomm ham
> 
> Aaaaaalsooooooooo das Problem ist das es bestimmt leute gibt die es nich mitbekomm ham das ihr auslaufender abo verlängert wurde weil es so kurz vor abo ablauft passiert ist. ohne den TE hät ichs auch warscheinlich nich mitbekomm weil wie sollte ich damit rechen das GOA mein abo 3 tage vor ablauf einfach so mal verlängert also ist der "Aufstand" hier sowas von berechtigt.Außerdem geht es darum das wir als kunden auf missstände hinweisen könn, wenn dies für dich ein problem ist dann kann hier warscheinlich nur ein Artzt weiter helfen. Den kannste dann erzählen das du jedesmal ausflippst wenn du in foren liest wie grad deine favorisierte marke/firma/Publischer kiritisiert wird.



Gegen Information hab ich ganz und gar nix, aber ich hab was dagegen wenn mich jemand von der Seite anmacht ohne Grund.
Wenn du deine Emails nicht checkst ist das Fahrlässig von deiner Seite aus. Wer ist bitte so bescheuert und gibt bei einem ABBO eine Mail-Adresse an die er nie abfragt? Bei Problemen wird man dort immer benachrichtigt. Bei DAoC bekomme ich immer 7 Tage vorher ne Warnung dass mein Account in 7 Tagen automatisch verlängert wird als Erinnerung falls ich kündigen will usw ... diese Adresse regelmäßig zu checken ist essetiell. Wer das nicht tut hat's aus meiner Sicht nicht anders verdient. Ich leite z.b. solche Mails direkt auf mein Handy.

MfG Michael


----------



## Nelana (17. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Gegen Information hab ich ganz und gar nix, aber ich hab was dagegen wenn mich jemand von der Seite anmacht ohne Grund.
> Wenn du deine Emails nicht checkst ist das Fahrlässig von deiner Seite aus. Wer ist bitte so bescheuert und gibt bei einem ABBO eine Mail-Adresse an die er nie abfragt? Bei Problemen wird man dort immer benachrichtigt. Bei DAoC bekomme ich immer 7 Tage vorher ne Warnung dass mein Account in 7 Tagen automatisch verlängert wird als Erinnerung falls ich kündigen will usw ... diese Adresse regelmäßig zu checken ist essetiell. Wer das nicht tut hat's aus meiner Sicht nicht anders verdient. Ich leite z.b. solche Mails direkt auf mein Handy.
> 
> MfG Michael



Aha also wenn jmd seine mails nich checkt ist das Fahrlässig und bescheurt aber wenn ein Publisher mal mein abo und die der anderen 3 tage vor ablauf verlängert und dann auch noch auf automatisch setzt wäre das nur ein kleiner fehler für den man nich mal in foren aufmerksam machen kann na dann gute nacht.


----------



## Gin (17. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Aha also wenn jmd seine mails nich checkt ist das Fahrlässig und bescheurt aber wenn ein Publisher mal mein abo und die der anderen 3 tage vor ablauf verlängert und dann auch noch auf automatisch setzt wäre das nur ein kleiner fehler für den man nich mal in foren aufmerksam machen kann na dann gute nacht.



Natürlich ist es ein Fehler von GoA, wenn sie auslaufende Accounts automatisch verlängern. Natürlich darf und sollte darauf im Forum aufmerksam gemacht werden. Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann, sind die direkten Unterstellungen, dass dies alles aus purer Geldgier und mittels Gangstermethoden geschehen sei. 

Es gibt nunmal Fehler, die nicht passieren sollten, aber es trotzdem tun. Das ist dann zwar extrem ärgerlich, aber noch lange kein böswilliger Vorsatz. Außerdem kann noch keiner sagen, ob das Geld nicht zurückgebucht wird, sobald der Fehler behoben wurde.


----------



## Astravall (17. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Aha also wenn jmd seine mails nich checkt ist das Fahrlässig und bescheurt aber wenn ein Publisher mal mein abo und die der anderen 3 tage vor ablauf verlängert und dann auch noch auf automatisch setzt wäre das nur ein kleiner fehler für den man nich mal in foren aufmerksam machen kann na dann gute nacht.



Hab ich irgendwo gesagt dass man nicht drauf aufmerksam machen darf oder dass es kein Fehler von GOA ist? ... NEIN ! Ganz im Gegenteil. 
GENAU Beiträge wie deiner meinte ich mit 'blöd von der Seite angemacht werden ohne Grund'.

Ich sagte nur dass diejenigen die hier rumschreien 'SCHEISS GOA !! FRECHEIT! ALLE VERKLAGEN!' es ein wenig übertreiben, denn man kann sehr wohl erwarten dass man seine Mails checkt. Das macht es zwar nicht besser das GOA sowas kurz vor Ablauf macht, aber es gibt eine einfache und schnelle Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen. Ich verstehe nicht warum da plötzlich sich jeder aufplustern muss als hätte GOA gerade das Jüngste Gericht ausgelöst. Der Threadersteller hat doch gewarnt und alle wissen es.

MfG Michael


----------



## zagaz (17. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Gegen Information hab ich ganz und gar nix, aber ich hab was dagegen wenn mich jemand von der Seite anmacht ohne Grund.
> Wenn du deine Emails nicht checkst ist das Fahrlässig von deiner Seite aus. Wer ist bitte so bescheuert und gibt bei einem ABBO eine Mail-Adresse an die er nie abfragt? Bei Problemen wird man dort immer benachrichtigt. Bei DAoC bekomme ich immer 7 Tage vorher ne Warnung dass mein Account in 7 Tagen automatisch verlängert wird als Erinnerung falls ich kündigen will usw ... diese Adresse regelmäßig zu checken ist essetiell. Wer das nicht tut hat's aus meiner Sicht nicht anders verdient. Ich leite z.b. solche Mails direkt auf mein Handy.
> 
> MfG Michael



Hier gehts doch garnicht darum ob emails gecheckt werden oder nicht sondern das eine einseitige Vertragsänderung nicht in Ordnung ist.

Aussserdem gibt es dutzende scenarien wo es jemanden einfach nicht möglich ist für eine bestimmte Zeit die emails zu checken. das Medium ist Mail kein zuverlässiges Medium! Es kann niemand hergehen und Mail als einzigen Informationsweg nutzen, vor allem bei einseitigen Vertragsänderungen wo ICH aktiv werden muss um ein Abo rückgängig machen muss (was ich bei der Erstellung schon gemacht habe).

Wäre noch schöner wenn ich zb. im Krankenhaus liege und jemanden meine Passwörter für meine Emails geben muss damit dieser finanziell relevante Dinge da drin sucht, einen Briefkastenschlüssel zu geben ist ok, dann bekomme ich die verschlossenen Briefe ins Krankenhaus nachgreicht...


----------



## Nelana (17. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo gesagt dass man nicht drauf aufmerksam machen darf oder dass es kein Fehler von GOA ist? ... NEIN ! Ganz im Gegenteil.
> GENAU Beiträge wie deiner meinte ich mit 'blöd von der Seite angemacht werden ohne Grund'.
> 
> Ich sagte nur dass diejenigen die hier rumschreien 'SCHEISS GOA !! FRECHEIT! ALLE VERKLAGEN!' es ein wenig übertreiben, denn man kann sehr wohl erwarten dass man seine Mails checkt. Das macht es zwar nicht besser das GOA sowas kurz vor Ablauf macht, aber es gibt eine einfache und schnelle Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen. Ich verstehe nicht warum da plötzlich sich jeder aufplustern muss als hätte GOA gerade das Jüngste Gericht ausgelöst. Der Threadersteller hat doch gewarnt und alle wissen es.
> ...



Ja hast du und zwar hast du dies zum TE geschrieben

 "Dann schreib GOA an, beschwer dich, aber flame mir nicht die Ohren zu. Das lässt sich einfahc lösen und ist den Aufstand den hier einige Betreiben bei WEITEM nicht wert."

Naja hier schreibtse doch das der TE und andere und sogar der ganze Thread unberechtigt ist na dann guten morgen.


----------



## Shintuargar (17. November 2008)

Eceleus schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist die Sache ja nun nicht. Denn der Account stand ja bereits auf "Manuell", d.h. der Kunde konnte davon ausgehen, dass sein Account zum Ende der Periode ausläuft. Es gab auch keine Möglichkeit, den Account auf "Manuell und Auslaufend" zu stellen.
> 
> Beide Seiten (GOA & Kunde) haben diesen Zustand über einen langen Zeitraum akzeptiert, d.h. eine stillschweigende Vertragsänderung vorgenommen. Dies einfach wieder zurückzustellen ohne den Kunden zu Fragen halte ich für sehr Grenzwertig.



Genau das ist DER Punkt, der mich stört. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass mein Abo am 1. Dezember ausläuft, ich nehme immer nur einen Monat und verlängere manuell wenn notwendig. Hätte ich diese Rundmail also als reine Informationsmail interpretiert und nicht sicherheitshalber bei meinem Konto nachgesehen, dann hätte sich mein Abo doch automatisch verlängert obwohl ich nicht verlängern möchte. Das ist zwar kein Weltuntergang, aber einfach unschön. Und ich kann verstehen, wenn sich Leute drüber aufregen.


----------



## Gortek (17. November 2008)

Genau um solchen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen sind mir die paar Euro mehr für eine Pre-Paid wert. Wieso meine Konto- oder Kreditkarteninformationen im Netz streuen wenn ich mir für lächerlich wenige Euro mehr meine Unabhängigkeit und Anonymität kaufen kann?


Cheers


----------



## Kanibal (17. November 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Also ein Großteil der Leute hier versteht wirklich garnix. Es geht nicht darum, dass sich bei anderen Spielen die Abos auch verlängern, sondern darum, das GOA bereits gekündigte Abo´s (wenn ich mein Abo nicht automatisch verlängern lasse, bedeutet das nichts anderes, als das mein Acc zum ende der bezahlten Zeit ausläuft, er ist also gekündigt) einfach von SICH AUS, OHNE MEIN EINVERSTÄNDNIS reaktiviert und was ja das beste daran ist auch noch automatisch verlängert.
> 
> So und jetzt noch mal für die Dummen. Also wenn eure Mama die Micky Maus für euch aboniert hat aber ihr merkt plötzlich "Hey, ich kann ja noch garnicht lesen", dann wird eure Mama die Zeitschrift wieder abbestellen. Wenn sie aber dann 2 Wochen später einen Brief bekommt "Sehr geehrte Mama, wir haben Ihr Abo einfach wieder aktiviert und es auch gleich mal auf 2 Jahre verlängert, ach ja und das Geld haben wir auch schon mal abgebucht, dann wird eure Mama zu recht sehr böse sein weil sowas nicht erlaubt ist. So, und jetzt husch husch ins Bett mit euch, damit sich die Erwachsenen hier mal weiter unterhalten können.



schöner vergleich aber manche checkens trotzdem nicht 



hanktheknife schrieb:


> Geh auf Risiko und lass den Zugriff von GOA auf dein Konto sperren, sowas geht ja. Ich lese aus deinem Beitrag heraus, dass es Mythic und damit WAR verdammt ans Geld geht, dafür haben eigentlich schon andere Vorzeichen gesprochen, was ich aber hier nicht erklären möchte, da die Hälfte der Leser das eh nicht versteht.



das geht bei kk einfacher einfach berechtigung entziehen aber sowas sollte ja nicht nötigt sein 



Astravall schrieb:


> Also da frag ich mich WER flamet hier wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. ja und aber ich spiel nicht mehr und will auch keine mails mehr davon lesen den wenn ich abo gekündigt online  stehen haben erwarte ich das da nix mehr kommt ausser  das ich eine bestätigung bekome das SCHLUSS IST 
2. weis du besimmt das der von GOA  ist ???? nur ein avatar wo sowas drin steht kann ich mir auch machen , auserdem was sollte der sonnst sagen 
3. eigend lich sollte das eine info sein für all die die nicht die mail lesen wollten weil sie im spamm der welt unter ging . und warum sollte ich bei EINEM AUFGELÖSTEN ACC was machen müssen wenn SCHLUSS IST  FLAME BOY 
/ignore 




Nelana schrieb:


> 1. Es war aber ein AUSLAUFENDER account paart tage (3-4) vor ende
> 2. kann sein aber ein "fehler" von dem GOA sagen wir mal nich wenig profitiert, außerdem ist der "fehler" zeitlich gesehen (kurz vor abo ablauf) recht passend für GOA
> 3. Ja hat er und ich auch aber es geht darum das andere informiert werden die auch ne abo verlängerung bekomm ham
> 
> Aaaaaalsooooooooo das Problem ist das es bestimmt leute gibt die es nich mitbekomm ham das ihr auslaufender abo verlängert wurde weil es so kurz vor abo ablauft passiert ist. ohne den TE hät ichs auch warscheinlich nich mitbekomm weil wie sollte ich damit rechen das GOA mein abo 3 tage vor ablauf einfach so mal verlängert also ist der "Aufstand" hier sowas von berechtigt.Außerdem geht es darum das wir als kunden auf missstände hinweisen könn, wenn dies für dich ein problem ist dann kann hier warscheinlich nur ein Artzt weiter helfen. Den kannste dann erzählen das du jedesmal ausflippst wenn du in foren liest wie grad deine favorisierte marke/firma/Publisher kiritisiert wird.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  true
richtig  wenns ihn stöhrt soll er doch micky mouse forum gehen 



hanktheknife schrieb:


> Aus Versehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 die titanic hat aus vershen den eisberg gerammt

eigendlich gings mir nur um eine information anderer den man kennt das ist ein bestimmtes datun überschritten muss man blechen ob man will oder nicht


----------



## Shamaniko (17. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> 2. weis du besimmt das der von GOA  ist ???? nur ein avatar wo sowas drin steht kann ich mir auch machen





Super xD.... ja das is einer der dich nur verarschen will und lacht sich jetz ein ab xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> 2. weis du besimmt das der von GOA  ist ???? nur ein avatar wo sowas drin steht kann ich mir auch machen , auserdem was sollte der sonnst sagen


Das kann schon sein, nur kann er aber von alleine nicht in die Gruppe GOA kommen, das müssen die Administratoren von Buffed machen, und die werden nicht jedem dahergelaufenem User der sagt er sei der Communitimanager von GOA in diese Gruppe packen.


----------



## Senen (17. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und festgestellt, dass viele das Problem nicht verstanden haben. Ich werd kurz meine Situation schildern um zu zeigen, wie daneben diese Umstellung bei gewissen Leuten gelaufen ist:

1. Ich bin mir über den Inhalt der AGB bewusst. Ebenfalls, dass ein Konto bei aktivierung der "automatischen Verlängerung", verlängert wird wenn es nicht 7 Tage vorher gekündigt wird.

2. Mein Konto ist auf "Manuelle Verlängerung" eingestellt und läuft am 20.11.2008 aus. Dies war auch mein Wunsch, da ich vorerst nicht mehr weiter spielen möchte.

3. Am 13.11.2008 bekomm ich ein Mail mit der Erinnerung, dass mein Konto in 7 Tagen ausläuft. Gut ich geh nochmals auf die HP und überprüf, dass keine automatische Verlängerung aktiviert ist.

4. Am 14.11.2008 bekomm ich das bereits zitierte Mail mit der Ankündigung, dass mein Konto auf automatische Verlängerung geschalten wurde. Also geh ich wieder auf die HP und schau in mein Profil. Wie in der Mail beschrieben stand mein Konto nun auf "automatische Verlängerung". 

-->Das Hauptproblem besteht nun darin, dass nun nur noch 6 Tage bis zu meinem eigentlichen Kündigungsdatum liegen und laut AGB mein Konto um einen Monat verlängert wird.
-->Man fühlt sich verarscht, da man alles richtig gemacht (evt. bis auf dass man mit Kreditkarte/LSV bezahlt hat) und GOA verlängert durch diesen Misstand das Abo um einen weiteren Monat.
-->Weitere Möglichkeiten, die zum selben Resultat führen können: Man ist in den Ferien und macht sich keine Gedanken da man sein Konto auf "manuelle Verlängerung" eingestellt hat bzw. es gekündigt hat. Man schaut seine E-Mail nicht regelmässig an, die E-Mail landet unbemerkt im SPAM Ordner,...


Das Verfahren der "automatischen Verlängerung" ist ja nichts neues. Die Fragen die sich aber für mich stellen: 
1. Warum hat GOA nicht einfach eine E-Mail verschickt mit der Option! auf automatische Verlängerung. Z.B.: "Sie können nun den Vorteil der "automatischen Verlängerung" geniessen. Bitte klicken sie auf den folgenden Link, um die "automatische Verlängerung" für ihr Konto einzustellen" anstatt es ohne Nachfragen zu aktivieren.
So hätten sie überhaupt keine Folgenprobleme gehabt, ausser evt. weniger Abonenten im nächsten Monat... (<- Unterstellung meinerseits!)
2. Warum hat GOA den NEWS Eintrag erst nach der kritischen Reaktion in vielen Foren aufgeschaltet. Vergleich die Mail UND die Umschaltung auf "automatisch" wurden am 14.11.2008 verschickt/getätigt, der Newseintrag am 17.11.2008.


Wahrscheinlich ist das ganze auf unkompetente Arbeit zurückzuführen, aber solche Fehler dürfen in meinen Augen nichtt passieren. Verärgerte Kunden schaffen gerade in einem Online Spiel, aus ökonomischer Sicht, immensen Schaden. Es müsste doch oberste Priorität sein dem entgegen zu wirken. Eine Umstellung gerade bei den Zahlungskonditionen müsste doch wahrlich doppelt durchdacht und gut geplant werden!

Mfg Senen


----------



## Areson (17. November 2008)

Ich versteh nicht ganz, wie sowas ausversehen passieren kann, man aber trotzdem eine völlig passende E-Mail dazu erhält. Wäre eine Mail mit dem Inhalt "Ab heute können sie die automatische verlängerung aktivieren" gekommen, und durch einen Fehler wurden die Acc´s ausversehen aktiviert hätte ich das ja vielleicht glauben können, aber die Acc´s einfach zu reaktivieren UND eine Mail zu versenden in der mir mitgeteilt wird "Hey, wir haben hier eigenmächtig dein Abo wieder aktiviert" lässt mich nicht an einen Fehler glauben. Wer weiß, in einem Jahr spielt man WAR vielleicht nicht mehr, kündigt das ABO und ein halbes Jahr später aktivieren die meinen Acc einfach mal wieder. So richtig trauen kann ich GOA wohl nicht mehr. Nun kann man wohl den rest seines Lebens nachschauen ob GOA nicht einfach mal einen Acc wieder aktiviert.


----------



## Gin (18. November 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Wer weiß, in einem Jahr spielt man WAR vielleicht nicht mehr, kündigt das ABO und ein halbes Jahr später aktivieren die meinen Acc einfach mal wieder. So richtig trauen kann ich GOA wohl nicht mehr. Nun kann man wohl den rest seines Lebens nachschauen ob GOA nicht einfach mal einen Acc wieder aktiviert.



Das meinte ich in meinem vorherigen Post mit Unterstellungen und Übertreibungen. Bei der Umstellung auf die automatische Verlängerung ist anscheinend der Fehler passiert, dass auch auslaufende Accounts (ich habe hier von keinem gelesen, dass sein Account bereits ausgelaufen war und reaktiviert wurde) auf die automatische Verlängerung umgestellt wurden. Wie schon geschrieben darf dieser Fehler eigentlich nicht passieren, aber da auch dort nur Menschen am Werk sind, kann es nunmal doch geschehen. 

Solche Kommentare haben absolut nichts mit dem wirklich Geschehenen zu tun und noch weiss keiner, ob der Fehler nicht auch noch wieder korriegiert wird.


----------



## zagaz (18. November 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Genau um solchen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen sind mir die paar Euro mehr für eine Pre-Paid wert. Wieso meine Konto- oder Kreditkarteninformationen im Netz streuen wenn ich mir für lächerlich wenige Euro mehr meine Unabhängigkeit und Anonymität kaufen kann?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Die Meinung vertrete ich auch langsam. Ich habe daraus gelernt und werde, sofern möglich, keine Bankkonto-/Kreditkartendaten mehr für die Bezahlung solcher Abos nutzen. Man muss echt vorsichtig werden heutzutage....

Ausserdem scheint dies KEIN Fehler von Goa gewesen zu sein, heute gibt es eine akuelle Info über die Aktion und keinerlei Hinweise das dort was falsch gelaufen ist
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de250&lang=de

Damit hat sich das Image dieser Firma für mich drastisch verschlechtert. Mal überlegen wie lange ich noch weiterspielen werde...

Edit: Seltsam das dieser GOA-Forenbot was über Fehler bei der Umstellung gesagt hat aber bis heute nix offiziell zu sehen ist


----------



## Nelana (18. November 2008)

Gin schrieb:


> Das meinte ich in meinem vorherigen Post mit Unterstellungen und Übertreibungen. Bei der Umstellung auf die automatische Verlängerung ist anscheinend der Fehler passiert, dass auch auslaufende Accounts (ich habe hier von keinem gelesen, dass sein Account bereits ausgelaufen war und reaktiviert wurde) auf die automatische Verlängerung umgestellt wurden. Wie schon geschrieben darf dieser Fehler eigentlich nicht passieren, aber da auch dort nur Menschen am Werk sind, kann es nunmal doch geschehen.
> 
> Solche Kommentare haben absolut nichts mit dem wirklich Geschehenen zu tun und noch weiss keiner, ob der Fehler nicht auch noch wieder korriegiert wird.



Wieso biste dir da so sicher das GOA auch dazu (für acc reaktivierungen)sich nich ein Fehler einfallen lässt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gehörste zu den Menschen die alles glauben was so offieziel von Firmen gesagt wird?Wenn mehr Menschen so denken würden wäre so ziemlich vieles überflüssig ja wir brauchten dann nich mal mehr sowas wie verbraucherschutz denn es gibt ja sowas wie herstellerangaben usw.. 
Gut die sagen das es ein Fehler war dafür spricht aber so einiges dagegen. Also erstmal das wenn es ein Fehler war wieso die Mail dazu so gut passt es steht nämlich genau das drinn was auch seitens GOA gemacht wurde. Auf der homepage steht in den news vom 17.11 nun das lediglich die option zu der automatischen abo verlängerung hinzugefügt wurde aber in der Mail von GOA am 14.11 steht das die option der automatischen abo verlängerung aktiviert wurde , auch du solltest den unterschied zwischen hinzufügen und aktivieren kenn. Wenn ich mich nich irre war die option der automatischen verlängerung schon von anfang an da also ist die news unstimmig und auch das die sache so kurz vor abo ablauf geschenen ist macht diesen so genannten fehler für mich unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Areson (18. November 2008)

Ja, die Funktion der automatischen verlängerung gab es vorher auch schon. Sie ist also NICHT neu. Zumindest beim Einzug vom Konto gab es diese Funktion schon. 100%tig. Ich habe mich ja damals auch absichtlich entschieden diese Funktion nicht zu aktivieren, da ich den Acc lieber manuell verlängere. Was weiß ich denn was in einem Monat ist und ob ich da noch WAR spielen möchte oder kann. Kann ja viel passieren in einem Monat. Computer futsch, Probleme mit dem Internetanbieter, Unfall u.s.w. Deshalb hab ich diese Funktion ja auch ausgeschaltet.


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (18. November 2008)

Also ich finde man kann hier auf gar keinen Fall von einem Fehler ausgehen. Dies wird einfach bestätigt durch die vielen glaubwürdigen posts in diesem thread von zu Recht verärgerten Gamern.
Bei uns in der Gilde (ich selbst benutze bei jedem mmo nur gamecards) hat es zwei gamer erwischt. Der eine stellt um auf gamecard, der andere hört ganz auf.
Es ist nunmal so das (gerade bei uns in der gilde, weiss nicht wie es woanders aussieht) viele am überlegen sind, ob sie weitermachen sollen oder nicht und da kann/ist so ein Fehler/Absicht oft der ausschlagggebende Punkt für das nicht verlängern.
hoffe einfach, das dies von Seiten der Verantwortlichen schnellstmöglich lückenlos und ehrlich aufgeklärt wird,
mfG schwuppdiewupp.


----------



## Scriptor18 (18. November 2008)

Und jetzt nochmal für die Leute, die einfach zu dumm sind, sowas zu schnallen (also ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich da auf "Abo auflösen" oben rechts klicke, kann ich:

.) die 6 Monate bis zum letzten Tag weiter spielen
.) ein neues Abo danach, wenn ich möchte, machen

? Oder ist das so, wenn ich da oben rechts drauf klicke, kann ich NICHT mehr spielen?

Ich raff das alles net *total verwirrt sei*.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. November 2008)

Scriptor18 schrieb:


> ? Oder ist das so, wenn ich da oben rechts drauf klicke, kann ich NICHT mehr spielen?


Klick doch mal drauf!


----------



## smerles (18. November 2008)

Kann von euch eigentlich irgendjemand lesen? Ja? Was ist dann mit dieser Information:

*Unser Kontosystem wurde letzten Freitag aktualisiert und die Option der automatischen Erneuerung des Abonnements wurde hinzugefügt.

Diese Option macht es einfacher, das Abonnement zu verwalten, da ihr nicht jeden Monat eure Zahlungsdetails eingeben müsst.

Die automatische Erneuerung ist standardmäßig auf allen Konten aktiv, die die folgenden Zahlungsarten nutzen:

American Express 
Mastercard 
VISA 
ELV


Alle Spieler, die davon betroffen sind, wurden von dieser Änderung in Kenntnis gesetzt, sodass sie, wenn nötig, ihre Kontoeinstellungen vor Ablauf ihres Abonnements ändern können. Überprüft euren Spam-Ordner, falls ihr diese Mail nicht erhalten habt.

Falls ihr von dieser Option keinen Gebrauch machen wollt, dann loggt euch auf der Webseite ein und ändert eure Kontoeinstellungen unter „Mein Profil“. *



DAS STEHT GROSS, DICK UND FETT IN DEN NEWS!

Ist echt unglaublich wie sich manche hier aufspielen können ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (18. November 2008)

@smerles: ich glaub nich, dass sich jetzt zum zehnten mal noch einer findet, der auch dir erklärt, was daran eine Frechheit ist.
mfG Schwuppdiewupp


----------



## Scriptor18 (18. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Klick doch mal drauf!



Höhö und hinterher is das Abo weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senen (18. November 2008)

@Smerles:

lol

nächstes mal zuerst lesen bevor du dich noch lächerlich machst!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. November 2008)

Scriptor18 schrieb:


> Höhö und hinterher is das Abo weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da passiert nix das läuft dann noch bis Mai (nur die automatische Verlängerung ist weg)


----------



## Dencarion (18. November 2008)

Scriptor18 schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal für die Leute, die einfach zu dumm sind, sowas zu schnallen (also ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hallo Scriptor,
ja intuitiv ist etwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war so mutig und hab' "Abo auflösen" geklickt. Im Folgescreen wird bestätigt, daß Deine "automatische Verlängerung" nicht länger aktiv ist. Das bisher bezahlte Abo läuft aber ganz normal weiter, Du mußt halt nur dran denken, rechtzeitig zu verlängern.
Wie gesagt, der Text ist absoluter Schrott und die Funktion alles Andere als einleuchtend.
Ciao


----------



## Khorgarjin (18. November 2008)

Also wenn jetzt ein Abo gekündigt ist, dann ist es gekündigt!

Es geht nicht um das was da steht, dass was da steht versteht ja jeder, meine du hast es gepostet und ... naja gepostet. (jetzt mit der Nachricht von der Inetseite von GOA, net von dem mit dem Problem ;p das ist wirklich seltsam geschrieben.)
Aber es wurden ACC verlängert, die schon beendet waren und alte wieder aktiviert. Es hat soweit ich dass mal gehört hab vorallem die mit EC Karte getroffen, bei ELV weiß ich es jetzt nicht.

Aber wenn ich mein ACC Kündige, dann ist dem so und man kann nicth einfach sagen. Ok Kündig ist nicht gültig, weil wir was geändert haben.
Eigentlich müsste man es andersherum machen. Das wäre Normal. Das heißt man sagt, man ändert das System und Klicken sie auf EIN um das neue System zu aktivieren. Aber sie haben es genau anders herum gemacht.


----------



## Scriptor18 (18. November 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> Hallo Scriptor,
> ja intuitiv ist etwas anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nuja, man hat ja Angst um seine teuer angesparte Kohle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dencarion schrieb:


> Ich war so mutig und hab' "Abo auflösen" geklickt. Im Folgescreen wird bestätigt, daß Deine "automatische Verlängerung" nicht länger aktiv ist. Das bisher bezahlte Abo läuft aber ganz normal weiter, Du mußt halt nur dran denken, rechtzeitig zu verlängern.
> Wie gesagt, der Text ist absoluter Schrott und die Funktion alles Andere als einleuchtend.
> Ciao


Alles klar! Vielen Dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (18. November 2008)

smerles schrieb:


> Kann von euch eigentlich irgendjemand lesen? Ja? Was ist dann mit dieser Information:
> 
> *Unser Kontosystem wurde letzten Freitag aktualisiert und die Option der automatischen Erneuerung des Abonnements wurde hinzugefügt.
> 
> ...


alter raffst es nicht den die news kam erst am 17.11 und das problem aber wenn du mal meinen 1setn post auf der ersten seite liest wann war daaapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssss ????
wie schon in andrenforen und games gesagt wurde   WER LESEN KAN IST STARK IM VORTEIL und muss nicht news posten die nach her kamen den das ist so als würde man jaban nach der atom bombe sagen  so 2 tage später hier auf dem hand zettel steht wir schicken euch ne bombe damit könnt ihr euch dan in sicherheit bringen  >>>>>kan nur sgaen   wabler  



schwuppdiewupp schrieb:


> @smerles: ich glaub nich, dass sich jetzt zum zehnten mal noch einer findet, der auch dir erklärt, was daran eine Frechheit ist.
> mfG Schwuppdiewupp



irgend wie bin ichs leid  aber wenn ich meinen post copy und paste mache  ...neeeeee das ist es mir nicht mehr wert den wer nicht lesen will soll sich langsam aber sicher ind micky mouse forum verpissen den langsam nerfen solche leute 



Scriptor18 schrieb:


> Höhö und hinterher is das Abo weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne abo läuft bis zu deinen leten voraus bezahölten tag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das  mit dem GOA  user war eigendlich ein scherz aber das machte ich damit sie was zum weiter flamen hatten unsere kleinen aus der krabbel stube dies nicht checken wollen , ach ja wo iss er übrigends wenn die imer so schnell sind  dann werden die abo kündigungen erst im jänner akzeptiert werden und wir blechen weiter    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ( das war ironisch gemaint )


----------



## doggystyle (18. November 2008)

Hm, seit ich einige Zeit mit den GOA f2p Games zugebracht habe, wundert mich bei denen nix mehr.

Ich muss sogar sagen, dass WAR wirklich verdammt stabil läuft und ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen das genaue Gegenteil erwartet habe.

Aber solch ein Patzer bei den Abokonditionen darf nicht passieren. Der Imageschaden dürfte ziemlich drastisch sein und rechnet sich ganz sicher nicht durch ein paar Tausend Euronen Zusatzeinnahmen von Leuten, die ihre Mails nicht lesen.

@Kanibal: das ist jetzt noch nicht mal böse gemeint, aber hast du viele soziale Kontakte im RL?


----------



## Nelana (18. November 2008)

smerles schrieb:


> Kann von euch eigentlich irgendjemand lesen? Ja? Was ist dann mit dieser Information:
> 
> *Unser Kontosystem wurde letzten Freitag aktualisiert und die Option der automatischen Erneuerung des Abonnements wurde hinzugefügt.
> 
> ...




Hast du es verstanden was du da kopiert hast?
Es steht da nämlich das alle acc bis auf die mit prepaid zahlung verlängert wurden und sogar auch noch auf automatisch gesetzt wurden.
Es geht darum das sich GOA nich irgendwelche wunsch abos zusamm basteln kann.
Bei mir ist dies 3 tage vor abo ablauf passiert also die ham mein gekündigtes abonement ohne jegliche nachfrage auf automatische verlängerung gesetzt.
Und die news kam sogar 1 tag vor abo verlängerung also ist dies ziemlich dreist weil 1. ohne mein einverständis gehandelt wurde 2.auch wenig zeit zum gegen handeln für den kunden gegeben wurde.


----------



## Khorgarjin (18. November 2008)

Eigentlich müsste es so funsen, ich als Kunde müsste dem Zustimmen. Also es aktivieren und nicht die Automatisch. Denn man sollte auch nicht Unterschätzen das es Anwählte für sowas ja schon seit einigen Jahren gibt. Die auch sowas denk ich in die Hand nehmen und dann ist diese "Zusatz" Einnahme, schnell mal ... Image Schaden und Geld was weg geht. Denn ich will deswegen mein Abo garnicht erst auf ELV stellen, sondern maximal mit Gamecard machen.


----------



## Xezzu (18. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Hast du es verstanden was du da kopiert hast?
> Es steht da nämlich das alle acc bis auf die mit prepaid zahlung verlängert wurden und sogar auch noch auf automatisch gesetzt wurden.
> Es geht darum das sich GOA nich irgendwelche wunsch abos zusamm basteln kann.
> Bei mir ist dies 3 tage vor abo ablauf passiert also die ham mein gekündigtes abonement ohne jegliche nachfrage auf automatische verlängerung gesetzt.
> Und die news kam sogar 1 tag vor abo verlängerung also ist dies ziemlich dreist weil 1. ohne mein einverständis gehandelt wurde 2.auch wenig zeit zum gegen handeln für den kunden gegeben wurde.




Leider steht da nur das die Verlängerungsmöglichkeit aktiviert wurde .... ohne Eingabe deiner Bankdaten kann GOA gar nix abbuchen . 

Und Herr oder Frau Oberschlau : 
Alles was per ELV eingezogen wurde ist bis 6 wochen nach dem Einzugstermin zurückholbar ( kostenfrei ) , einfach mal auf der Bank anrufen. 

Und was deine Zeit angeht : du hast auch ne Email bekommen , nur mal so , wer lesen kann und davon auch ausgiebig Gebrauch macht ist halt klar im Vorteil 
Ausserdem wieviel Zeit brauchst der Mensch um drei oder vier Webklicks zumachen . 

Scheinbar bildest du dir ein , daß GOA auf dein ABO angewiesen ist .... Träum weiter.


----------



## Khorgarjin (18. November 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt ein Acc Kündige und es mir bestätigt wurde von GOA, ist das doch eigentlich gültig. Also ist er gekündigt. Wenn die jetzt was ändern und ihn aktivieren, ohne meine Zustimmung, ist es so oder so kein Problem mein Geld zurück zu fordern. Das mit dem ELV ist soweit ja egal, es ging nur darum es sie auch betroffen hat. Das man dort sein Geld einfacher zurückfordern kann, ist ja da gute daran. Bei WOW hatte ich ewig ELV und nie Probleme bei ihn damit gehabt.
Aber es geht wirklich um diese Frechheit dieser Firma. Einfach zu sagen, ihr müsst es ausschaltet. Dabei ist es ihn egal wann der ACC ausläuft! Das darf nicht sein. Klar ist es einfach und klick klick weg. Aber so wie sie es gemacht haben ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## Nelana (18. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Leider steht da nur das die Verlängerungsmöglichkeit aktiviert wurde .... ohne Eingabe deiner Bankdaten kann GOA gar nix abbuchen .
> 
> Und Herr oder Frau Oberschlau :
> Alles was per ELV eingezogen wurde ist bis 6 wochen nach dem Einzugstermin zurückholbar ( kostenfrei ) , einfach mal auf der Bank anrufen.
> ...



Nein es wurde ein gekündigtes bzw. ein ablaufendes abo verlängert ohne  mein einverständnis..... außerdem ham die schon meine Bankdaten, wenn du dir die mühe genomm hättest die news richtig zu lesen hättste mitbekomm das es bei leuten durchgeführt wird die schon fürs ELV angemeldet sind.
Der sinn der automatischen verlängerung ist ja wenn du die news gelesen hättest das man seine Zahlungsdaten nich jedes mal neu eingeben muss.
Nur weil es zurückholber ist macht es die sache nich weniger schlecht.
Und zu deinem satz mit man brauchte ja kaum zeit durch paar klicks wäre die sache schon wieder ok, naja das was ich mit wenig zeit für den kunden zum gegen handeln angegeben habe sollte nich wie in deinen augen für die dauer der klicks stehen sondern von der Kenntnis des kunden bis zur wieder zurück stellen stehen. Naja z.B. stand die News wie erwähnt erst am 17.11 auf der homepage und mein abo ist heute am 18.11 abgelaufen das ist sehr wenig zeit um es in Kenntnis zu nehmen aus zig gründen.

Wieso soll ich mir das einbilden es geht ja hier nich nur mich sondern um alle kunden auch sogar um dich aber naja für dich ist es aber schon zuspät.


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Nein es wurde ein gekündigtes bzw. ein ablaufendes abo verlängert ohne  mein einverständnis..... außerdem ham die schon meine Bankdaten, wenn du dir die mühe genomm hättest die news richtig zu lesen hättste mitbekomm das es bei leuten durchgeführt wird die schon fürs ELV angemeldet sind.
> Der sinn der automatischen verlängerung ist ja wenn du die news gelesen hättest das man seine Zahlungsdaten nich jedes mal neu eingeben muss.
> Nur weil es zurückholber ist macht es die sache nich weniger schlecht.
> Und zu deinem satz mit man brauchte ja kaum zeit durch paar klicks wäre die sache schon wieder ok, naja das was ich mit wenig zeit für den kunden zum gegen handeln angegeben habe sollte nich wie in deinen augen für die dauer der klicks stehen sondern von der Kenntnis des kunden bis zur wieder zurück stellen stehen. Naja z.B. stand die News wie erwähnt erst am 17.11 auf der homepage und mein abo ist heute am 18.11 abgelaufen das ist sehr wenig zeit um es in Kenntnis zu nehmen aus zig gründen.
> ...



Wieder nur Müll , es ist komisch , *daß ich am 14.11. 08 die E-Mail mit eben diesem Hinweis erhielt *, daß für alle ABO die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert wurde ( hier hätte es bei dir klick machen können und du hättest schon reagieren können . Die E-Mail vom 18.11.08 betraf dann mein ABO direkt . 
Ausserdem stellst dich hier hin ,als ob GOA allein die Schuld an deinem verbocktem ABO trifft , entschuldige , aber wenn ich Bankgeschäfte tätige schau ich genauer hin als irgendwo sonst . 

Desweiteren möchte ich anmerken , daß deine Texte etwas schwer zu lesen sind . Interpunktion , wäre ganz nett ..... ich mein für jemanden der sich als der Verfechter der Kundenrechte aufspielt .



Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ein Acc Kündige und es mir bestätigt wurde von GOA, ist das doch eigentlich gültig. Also ist er gekündigt. Wenn die jetzt was ändern und ihn aktivieren, ohne meine Zustimmung, ist es so oder so kein Problem mein Geld zurück zu fordern. Das mit dem ELV ist soweit ja egal, es ging nur darum es sie auch betroffen hat. Das man dort sein Geld einfacher zurückfordern kann, ist ja da gute daran. Bei WOW hatte ich ewig ELV und nie Probleme bei ihn damit gehabt.
> Aber es geht wirklich um diese Frechheit dieser Firma. Einfach zu sagen, ihr müsst es ausschaltet. Dabei ist es ihn egal wann der ACC ausläuft! Das darf nicht sein. Klar ist es einfach und klick klick weg. Aber so wie sie es gemacht haben ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit.




Komisch , bei Handy-Verträgen schaut ihr doch auch genauer hin , oder ? auch da müsst IHR ( der Kunde ) vor Ablauf selbst kündigen , sonst wirds automatisch verlängert . 

Wo also ist hier das Problem ? Wichtigtuerei ?


----------



## Senen (19. November 2008)

Alter Schwede Xezzu: 
In dem Thread geht es darum das Usern, denen ihr Abo zwischen dem 14-20 November ausläuft, die Zahlungskondition auf automatisch umgestellt wurde. Dadurch fielen sie in die 7 Tage Verlängerungsfrist (laut AG und ihr Abo hat sich dann trotz anfänglicher manueller Einstellung automatisch verlängert.
--> Da hat es dann auch nichts mehr genutzt wenn man am 14.11., sofort nach erhalten das Mail sein Abo, wieder auf manuell umgestellt hat!*

*Weiter Gründe wären z.B. Urlaub,Spam-Ordner,Nicht anschauen des E-Mail Account für ein paar Tage.... (Wenn du mehr darüber wissen willst lies bitte den ganzen Thread) und flame hier nicht einzelne User zu, die sich halt nicht soviel Mühe geben mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung. Dafür gibt es sicher andere Foren, die sich über deinen Beitrag freuen würde!


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Senen schrieb:


> Alter Schwede Xezzu:
> In dem Thread geht es darum das Usern, denen ihr Abo zwischen dem 14-20 November ausläuft, die Zahlungskondition auf automatisch umgestellt wurde. Dadurch fielen sie in die 7 Tage Verlängerungsfrist (laut AG und ihr Abo hat sich dann trotz anfänglicher manueller Einstellung automatisch verlängert.
> --> Da hat es dann auch nichts mehr genutzt wenn man am 14.11., sofort nach erhalten das Mail sein Abo, wieder auf manuell umgestellt hat!*
> 
> *Weiter Gründe wären z.B. Urlaub,Spam-Ordner,Nicht anschauen des E-Mail Account für ein paar Tage.... (Wenn du mehr darüber wissen willst lies bitte den ganzen Thread) und flame hier nicht einzelne User zu, die sich halt nicht soviel Mühe geben mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung. Dafür gibt es sicher andere Foren, die sich über deinen Beitrag freuen würde!




Blödsinn .... absoluter Blödsinn , KEIN , absolut KEIN , absolut gar KEIN ABO , kann am 14.11.06 auslaufen ..... warum nicht ? 
Nun ganz einfach : am 18. , in worten achtzehnten , September startete Warhammer Online , die Benutzer der Onlineversion bekamen einige Freie Tage geschenkt , und waren somit noch später mit ABO-verlängerung dran . Ergo können nur einige ABO´S am 18.10...18.11....18.12 .... usw auslaufen . 

Und nicht wie du meinst behaupten zu müssen , am 14.10...14.11...usw



Senen schrieb:


> und flame hier nicht einzelne User zu, die sich halt nicht soviel Mühe geben mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung. Dafür gibt es sicher andere Foren, die sich über deinen Beitrag freuen würde!



Es geht dabei um Grammatik und nicht um Rechtschreibung .........


----------



## Senen (19. November 2008)

Also noch ein letztes Mal:

14.11 wurde das Mail verschickt!! (zusammen mit der automatischen Umstellung)

18.11 ist bsp. Kündigungszeitpunkt nach manueller Verlängerung!

Differenz 4 Tage!! Laut AGB muss man aber 7 Tage vorher kündigen, sonst wird wieder automatischt verlängert!! Wenn du den Thread/andere Foren anschaust, findest du viele Spieler denen ihr (anfangs!) manuelles Kündigungsdatum zwischen dem 18-20 November liegt!


Erkennst du jetzt das Problem Xezzu?


Und bitte falls du darauf antwortest: 
Ich hab dich gefragt ob du das Problem im Kern verstehst und nicht ob du irgendwelche Rechtschreib-/Grammatik-/Flüchtigkeitsfehler gefunden hast! (oder was sonst sehr beliebt ist, zu Urteilen ob 13-14 Euro individuell viel oder wenig sind).


----------



## Khorgarjin (19. November 2008)

Warum sehen es einige als Ok. Wenn ich ne Mail bekomme und dort steht drin. "Lieber Kunde wir haben ihr Abo auf automatisch verlängern gestellt, bitte schalten sie das aus, sonst wird ihr Acc verlängert."

Ja die Frage ist nicht mit dem Kündige nach der Mail, sondern davor. Wer davor gekündigt hat, ist raus und hat noch die Zeit die er bezahlt hat. Wenn die jetzt einfach automatisch verlängern machen, darf es diese Kunden ja nicht mehr betreffen, die haben gekündigt. Warum und wieso ist egal, sie haben es getan und wurden wieder aktiviert, so dass sie wieder reagieren mussten. Was soll das?

Dann ist es also für dich kein Problem, dass wenn du deinen Handyvertrag kündigst, die einfach schreiben. "Wir haben unser Rechnungswesen geändert und damit ihre Kündige hinfällig gemacht, bitte schreiben sie eine neue." Das geht nicht! Das haben sie aber gemacht. Sie haben eine Kündige einfach aufgehoben und das dürfen die doch nicht.

Es geht einfach darum das man den ACC auf automatisch AN hat, warum das? Wieso nicht als Hinweis dass diese Option nun vorhanden ist und man diese im Profil zuschalten kann. Sie schauen nicht nach, wie lange dein ACC läuft, das ist ihn egal und ob du ihn gekündigt hat. Automatisch AN ist ja ok, weil sind nur paar Mausklicks und fertig. 

Es geht eben um dieses Problem, dass man ohne Probleme sein Geld zurück bekommt und nicht zahlen muss ist klar. Wenn man kündigt und gekündigt hat, kann man net einfach wieder den ACC aktivieren und es läuft weiter. Damit bekommt man sein Geld zurück. und ob die Mail am 14.11 oder 16.11. oder 18.11 kommt ist doch egal. Die Leute haben gekündigt und ihr ACC läuft am 18.11 aus und man hat ihn nicht verlängern wollen und einige sogar aus Sicherheit schon vorher gekündigt und diese Leute die das gemacht haben, sind wieder aktiv. Also wenn du kündigst und dein ACC läuft am 18.11 aus, ist es für dich ok das sie dir sagen du musst ihn nochmal kündigen? So ab 14.11 einfach so mal als Mail? Wenn sie das nächste mal sowas machen sagen sie es dir 1 Tag vorher oder gar 2h vorher, das ja dann auch ok sind ja nur 4 Mausklicks?


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Senen schrieb:


> Also noch ein letztes Mal:
> 
> 14.11 wurde das Mail verschickt!! (zusammen mit der automatischen Umstellung)
> 
> ...



Nein ich verstehe dieses sogenannte Problem nicht , da es schlicht und ergreifend so nicht existiert . In dem Moment , indem man auf ABO Beenden klickt ist es nämlich auch weg . GOA wird keinen Bankeinzug vornehmen , sofern das Beenden VOR Ablauf des aktuellen ABO´s passiert . Wo also ist das Problem ?Oder ist das Problem , daß in den AGB´s 7 Tage erwähnt werden ? Nun das war auch WoW und DAoC so , trotzdem gabs niemals Probleme rechtzeitig zubeenden . Das Ganze ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen von irgendwelchen Wichtigtuern , die meinen hier im Forum was davon zuhaben , mal ein bisschen rumzumeckern . 



Senen schrieb:


> Erkennst du jetzt das Problem Xezzu?
> 
> 
> Und bitte falls du darauf antwortest:
> Ich hab dich gefragt ob du das Problem im Kern verstehst und nicht ob du irgendwelche Rechtschreib-/Grammatik-/Flüchtigkeitsfehler gefunden hast! (oder was sonst sehr beliebt ist, zu Urteilen ob 13-14 Euro individuell viel oder wenig sind).



Mein Hinweis in einem der obigen Postings , war genau das, ein Hinweis , nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger . Texte ohne Interpunktion sind nunmal schwer zulesen . Und komm mir bloss nicht mit "...das ist ein Legastheniker oder sowas in der Art....."


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Warum sehen es einige als Ok. Wenn ich ne Mail bekomme und dort steht drin. "Lieber Kunde wir haben ihr Abo auf automatisch verlängern gestellt, bitte schalten sie das aus, sonst wird ihr Acc verlängert."
> 
> Ja die Frage ist nicht mit dem Kündige nach der Mail, sondern davor. Wer davor gekündigt hat, ist raus und hat noch die Zeit die er bezahlt hat. Wenn die jetzt einfach automatisch verlängern machen, darf es diese Kunden ja nicht mehr betreffen, die haben gekündigt. Warum und wieso ist egal, sie haben es getan und wurden wieder aktiviert, so dass sie wieder reagieren mussten. Was soll das?
> 
> ...




Du hast die Sache absolut richtig erfasst ! 

Nur schau ich eben nochmal am betreffenden Datum , ob auch wirklich alles glatt gegangen ist ..... absolut kein Problem , sind nämlich nur paar Mausklicks .

Es kostet mehr Zeit hier sinnlose Postings zuerstellen , als nach seinem Geld zugucken , deswegen ist euer Rumgemecker absolut sinnlos.


----------



## Khorgarjin (19. November 2008)

Ja wenn du dein Abo kündigst vor dem Ablauf ist es gekündigt. Einige haben es gleich zu Anfang gekündigt und weit vor dem automatischen verlängern, also ist es gekündigt. Nach diesem Update, war es wieder da und sie mussten es nochmal kündigen. Das ist der Punkt! Darum geht es. Es geht darum das man kurz vor dem Ablauf sagt, dass man nochmal kündigen muss, obwohl man es schon hatte.

Es wurde bestätigt und damit ist es gekündigt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Blödsinn .... absoluter Blödsinn , KEIN , absolut KEIN , absolut gar KEIN ABO , kann am 14.11.06 auslaufen ..... warum nicht ?
> Nun ganz einfach : am 18. , in worten achtzehnten , September startete Warhammer Online , die Benutzer der Onlineversion bekamen einige Freie Tage geschenkt , und waren somit noch später mit ABO-verlängerung dran . Ergo können nur einige ABO´S am 18.10...18.11....18.12 .... usw auslaufen .
> 
> Und nicht wie du meinst behaupten zu müssen , am 14.10...14.11...usw


So eine Scheisse hab ich ja noch nie gelesen!

Die 30 kostenlose Tage laufen ab Aktivierung und wenn das am 14.10 war dann passt das mit dem 14.11.!

PS: Mein Account lief bis zum 09.11.


----------



## Senen (19. November 2008)

Die 7 Tage in der AGB sind unter anderem Teil des Problems....

Ausgangslage 1:
- Abo läuft am 18.11. ab
- Man hat sein Abo auf "manuelle Verlängerung gestellt" also kein Problem mit der 7 Tages Klausel. (Die, ich erwähns sicherheitshalber nochmals, völlig legitim ist)
- Am 14.11. wird von GOA das Abo eigenwillig auf "automatisch" umgestellt

--> 4 Tage vor dem Ablauf steht das ABO nun auf "automatische Verlängerung". Laut AGB, wird ein Abo das auf "automatische Verlängerung" steht automatisch um 1/3/6 Monate verlängert (je nach Grundeinstellung), wenn man nicht 7 Tage vorher kündigt.

--> Nun ist es mir nicht mehr Möglich 7 Tage vorher zu kündigen, da 4 Tage verbleiben bis zum Endzeitpunkt.
Fazit: Mein Abo wird um 1 Monat verlängert, ohne dass ich das geringste machen kann. (Except: Bank benachrichten/GOA-Beschwerde/etc.) 


Ausgangslage 2:
-Abo läuft am 18.11. ab
-Abo steht auf "manuelle Verlängerung", da man mitte November in die Ferien, WK(CH)/Bundeswehr , Krankenhaus geht, Prüfungen anstehen oder was auch immer...
-Am 14.11 wird von GOA das Abo eigenwillig auf "automatisch" umgestellt.

--> Da man weiss, dass das Abo auf manuell steht und somit eine speziell Kündigung nichtig ist, tritt man seine Reise/WK/Bundeswehr/... an. Nun wird aber frisch fröhlich von GOA durch ihre Umstellung weiterhin monatlich das Abo verlängert und Geld abgebucht.

--> Leider sind viele betroffen (Verweis auf diesen Thread bzw. andere WAR-Foren)

So noch genauer schaffe ich es nicht, das Problem zu schildern!
Ob es rechtens ist, dass GOA die Umstellung eigenwillig tätigt, bzw. die Kreditkartendaten speichert soll jeder für sich entscheiden.



EDIT: Ach ja, bevor sich die Pünktchenschei**er wieder zu Wort melden: Der 18.11. ist ein fiktives Datum, das von Fall zu Fall stark abweichen kann!


----------



## Nelana (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Wieder nur Müll , es ist komisch , *daß ich am 14.11. 08 die E-Mail mit eben diesem Hinweis erhielt *, daß für alle ABO die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert wurde ( hier hätte es bei dir klick machen können und du hättest schon reagieren können . Die E-Mail vom 18.11.08 betraf dann mein ABO direkt .
> Ausserdem stellst dich hier hin ,als ob GOA allein die Schuld an deinem verbocktem ABO trifft , entschuldige , aber wenn ich Bankgeschäfte tätige schau ich genauer hin als irgendwo sonst .
> 
> Desweiteren möchte ich anmerken , daß deine Texte etwas schwer zu lesen sind . Interpunktion , wäre ganz nett ..... ich mein für jemanden der sich als der Verfechter der Kundenrechte aufspielt .



Anscheinend ist es sinnlos du schreibst immer wieder alles nochnmal und díese Taktik von dir möchte ich nich unterstützen. Nach dem Motto ich wiederhole mich solange bis man mir Recht gibt.
Kann sein das du damit hier Verwirrung erzeugen möchtest, schafst es aber nich da eig schon alles vor dein auftauchen schon geschildert wurde, da kannste noch viele wiederholungen schreiben.
Und wenn für dich Gramatik fehler in anonymen Foren schwer erträglich sind aber gleichzeitig gewollte  Fehler seitens GOA freudentränen auslösen kann eh niemand mehr dir helfen.


Schreib ne anständige Antwort mit ner sinnvollen Argumentation und neuem Inhalt und so weiter.


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es sinnlos du schreibst immer wieder alles nochnmal und díese Taktik von dir möchte ich nich unterstützen.
> Kann sein das du damit hier Verwirrung erzeugen möchtest, schafst es aber nich da eig schon alles vor dein auftauchen schon geschildert wurde, da kannste noch viele wiederholungen schreiben.
> Und wenn für dich Gramatik fehler in anonymen Foren schwer erträglich sind aber gleichzeitig gewollte  Fehler seitens GOA freudentränen auslösen kann eh niemand mehr dir helfen.
> 
> ...



Wie Bitte ?
ich hab kein Wort verstanden . Nimm dir doch einfach noch einmal einen Moment Zeit und überarbeite deine Antwort , dann antworte ich darauf .


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> So eine Scheisse hab ich ja noch nie gelesen!
> 
> Die 30 kostenlose Tage laufen ab Aktivierung und wenn das am 14.10 war dann passt das mit dem 14.11.!
> 
> PS: Mein Account lief bis zum 09.11.




Richtig , an die ABO´s welche nachdem 18.09. geschlossen wurden hab ich nicht gedacht , insofern ist mir da ein kolossaler Fehler unterlaufen und ich bitte um Entschuldigung an diese Stelle


----------



## Senen (19. November 2008)

Hehe richtig so *Xezzu*: Immer weiter provozieren, das verschafft mir heute einen angenehmen, wenn auch längeren, Arbeitstag

Back to Topic:

Kannst du das Problem mitlerweile nachvollziehen?


----------



## Elbaroma (19. November 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> und du wärst nächsten montag zu deiner bank gegangen und hättest in 2 minuten das dann zurück gebucht.
> aber he wenn du weder über deine mails noch über deine bankabbuchungen  den überblick hast ist a natürlich GOA schuld. *augenroll*



und in 2 Minuten ist man bei seiner Bank und auch wieder raus...? 

Das ist nicht der einzige Fehltritt, den GOA sich da erlaubt hat. Ihr könnt euch ja mal den Thread "Lastschrifteinzug" reinziehen ... da seht ihr mal, dass sowas nicht das einzige Problem ist. Bei mir haben se nämlich gleich doppelt abgebucht und mir auch Kosten dafür in Rechnung gestellt, die ich bis heute noch nicht zurück bekommen habe. Habe seit 2 Wochen nichts mehr von denen gehört. Wenn ich bei Mythic was zu sagen hätte, wäre GOA längst Geschichte.


----------



## Nelana (19. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> So eine Scheisse hab ich ja noch nie gelesen!
> 
> Die 30 kostenlose Tage laufen ab Aktivierung und wenn das am 14.10 war dann passt das mit dem 14.11.!
> 
> PS: Mein Account lief bis zum 09.11.



Geil dieser Xezzu beschwert sich bei mir über Gramatik fehler aber kann nich logisch denken und nich rechnen.


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Senen schrieb:


> Hehe richtig so *Xezzu*: Immer weiter provozieren, das verschafft mir heute einen angenehmen, wenn auch längeren, Arbeitstag
> 
> Back to Topic:
> 
> Kannst du das Problem mitlerweile nachvollziehen?




Nein , 
warum nicht ? --> Nun vielleicht liegt das ein meiner Definition des Wortes Problem , Globale Klimaerwärmung , Arbeitsplatzverlust , Scheidung usw usw ... DAS nenn ich Probleme , alles andere ? Peanuts eventuell ? Aber ich glaube , selbst das wäre noch zu hoch gegriffen.


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> Geil dieser Xezzu beschwert sich bei mir über Gramatik fehler aber kann nich logisch denken und nich rechnen.



Schaumal weiter oben nach .... Lesen soll ja bekanntlich bilden .


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (19. November 2008)

Lasst den kleinen Xezzu Klugsch.... doch in Ruhe. Er weiss es nicht besser und wirds auch nich mehr besser wissen wollen.
MfG Schwuppdiewupp


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

schwuppdiewupp schrieb:


> Lasst den kleinen Xezzu Klugsch.... doch in Ruhe. Er weiss es nicht besser und wirds auch nich mehr besser wissen wollen.
> MfG Schwuppdiewupp



Danke ,aber ich kann mich durch selbst wehren und bedarf deiner Hilfe nicht . Wenn ich in Ruhe gelassen werden möchte , werde ich das schon mitteilen bzw. mich einfach ausklinken , was eventuell dem einen oder anderen recht wäre .


----------



## Nelana (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Richtig , an die ABO´s welche nachdem 18.09. geschlossen wurden hab ich nicht gedacht , insofern ist mir da ein kolossaler Fehler unterlaufen und ich bitte um Entschuldigung an diese Stelle



Du machst hier ständig logik Fehler da kannste eig gleich aufhören und wieso versuchste es nich mal bei GOA deine von logischen Fehlern übersäte Weisheit loszuwerden.
Die freun sich bestimmt über deine Mails. Vielleicht sehen die das als Denkaufgabe deine logik fehler zu korrigieren. Naja wenn du viel glück hast kommt vlt sogar ein Kinderspiel mit dieser Thematik und kassierst mächtig lizenz einnahmen.


----------



## Senen (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Nein ,
> warum nicht ? --> Nun vielleicht liegt das ein meiner Definition des Wortes Problem , Globale Klimaerwärmung , Arbeitsplatzverlust , Scheidung usw usw ... DAS nenn ich Probleme , alles andere ? Peanuts eventuell ? Aber ich glaube , selbst das wäre noch zu hoch gegriffen.



haha für dich muss man wohl wirklich jedes einzelne Wort definieren. Aber deine Antwort hat lange denug gedauert das man merkt, dass du dir nur noch irgendwas aus den FIngern ziehen konntest, weil dir sonst nichts mehr einfiel!


Naja ich geb dir noch 2 Ratschläge auf den Weg:
1. Das Thema (Problem: Reaktivierung des Abos) genau durchzulesen.
2. Falls du es immer noch nicht verstehst, was ich stark vermute, dich mit dem logischen Denken etwas auseinander zu setzen. In folgendem Link erfährst du erstaunliche Tatsachen und Ratschläge dazu:
http://www.grundschultreff.de/forum/thread...sid=d64880a2e72


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Senen schrieb:


> haha für dich muss man wohl wirklich jedes einzelne Wort definieren. Aber deine Antwort hat lange denug gedauert das man merkt, dass du dir nur noch irgendwas aus den FIngern ziehen konntest, weil dir sonst nichts mehr einfiel!
> 
> 
> Naja ich geb dir noch 2 Ratschläge auf den Weg:
> ...



1.wenn ich deine Ratschläge benötige , dann , aber erst dann, werde ich mich Hilfesuchend an dich wenden .... bis das soweit ist ,kannst du dir diese schenken . 
2.Es geht doch eigentlich gar nicht mehr darum , was mit dem Beenden des ABO´s nun wirklich los ist , sondern darum das sich hier einige vollkommen sinnlos aufregen ?! Und das im Buffed-Forum , tolle Anlaufstelle , wir User hier können ja auch helfen .
3. Wenn hier einige mal den Hinweisen bezüglich Rückbuchung von falsch eingezogenen Gebühren folgen würden , wäre das Ganze nicht so groß geworden , aber nein hier rumposten bringt ja scheinbar ABO-Gebühren zurück .  
4. Was soll die sinnlose Aufregerei , wegen eines "angeblich" reaktivierten ABO´s , siehe punkt 3 , und sollte das ABo noch laufen , wie schon erwähnt paar Mausklicks beenden es . 
4.1. sollte nun der einer der wenigen Fälle auftreten , das Urlaub , Krankheit oder dergleichen verhindern das ABO zubeenden ..... siehe Punkt 3 
4.2. und sollte weiterhin der Fall eintreten , daß du länger als 6 wochen krank bist , hast du meineserachtens ein ganz anderes Problem , als 12,99€ 
4.3. und nochmal sollte es so sein das du länger als 6 Wochen im Urlaub bist , nunja dann hättest ja gar kein ABO abschliessen müssen , oder ? 
6 wochen = Zeit in der man falsch eingezogenes Geld bei seiner Bank oder Sparkasse kostenfrei zurückbuchen lassen kann . ( nur nochmals zur Erklärung ) 

und 5. und letztens : Wo bitte ist da nun ein wirkliches Problem ? Eventuell eine kleine Unannehmlichkeit , kein Problem .


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Danke ,aber ich kann mich durch selbst wehren und bedarf deiner Hilfe nicht . Wenn ich in Ruhe gelassen werden möchte , werde ich das schon mitteilen bzw. mich einfach ausklinken , was eventuell dem einen oder anderen recht wäre .



Dann bitte mach es, scheinbar hast du kein Gefühl dafür, wann du bestimmte Leute einfach nur nervst, beleidigst oder anderweitig auf den Zeiger gehst.

Deine Arroganz ist einfach unerträglich...


----------



## Elbaroma (19. November 2008)

Kostenfrei ist das rückbuchen erstmal nur für einen selbst. Nicht selten bekommt man aber vom abbuchenden dann Geld abgezogen (bei mir waren es z.b. 6 Euro, weil GOA doppelt abgebucht hat und ich einmal zurückgebucht hab). ist in meinen augen schon ne frechheit. 

Ich bin mir da auch gar nicht so sicher, wenn im Account "automatische Verlängerung" drin ist, ob man dann sein Geld zurück bekommt ... wenn man es zurück bucht, kriegt man am Ende womöglich noch Post von nem Inkassounternehmen?

Nur weil es für dich offensichtlich nicht der Rede wert zu sein scheint, bist du aber gut dabei, wenn du dir Probleme anderer zu deinem Problem machst. Es lässt sich nämlich vortrefflich darüber streiten, wer hier nun engstirnig in Bezug auf Probleme ist ... derjenige, der eins hat oder derjenige, der sich darüber aufregt, weil seiner Meinung nach jemand kein wirkliches Problem hat ... 

In meinen Augen versuchst du dich hier auf besserwisserische hochtrabende Art in den Vordergrund zu rücken.


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> So eine Scheisse hab ich ja noch nie gelesen!
> 
> Die 30 kostenlose Tage laufen ab Aktivierung und wenn das am 14.10 war dann passt das mit dem 14.11.!
> 
> PS: Mein Account lief bis zum 09.11.



Blödsinn , dein Abo kann erst ab dem 18.10 laufen : 

Aktivierung am 18.09 mit 30 tage kostenloser Spielzeit ( die Vorbesteller haben ja noch zusatztage bekommen ) 
Beginn ABO am 18.10 bis zum 17.11 ...... nicht wie du hier behaupten willst am 14.11 ....
wenn dein Account also nur bis zum 9.11 lief , war das nur die 30 Tage kostenlose Spielezeit , anders nicht möglich , es sei denn du hättest WAR schon am 9.09 gespielt ( mit aktiven Account) .... was mich sehr wundern würde .


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Elbaroma schrieb:


> Kostenfrei ist das rückbuchen erstmal nur für einen selbst. Nicht selten bekommt man aber vom abbuchenden dann Geld abgezogen (bei mir waren es z.b. 6 Euro, weil GOA doppelt abgebucht hat und ich einmal zurückgebucht hab). ist in meinen augen schon ne frechheit.
> 
> Ich bin mir da auch gar nicht so sicher, wenn im Account "automatische Verlängerung" drin ist, ob man dann sein Geld zurück bekommt ... wenn man es zurück bucht, kriegt man am Ende womöglich noch Post von nem Inkassounternehmen?
> 
> ...



Richtig GOA hat dir die nochmalige Buchung in Rechnung gestellt , einfach nochmal zurückbuchen und deiner Bank mitteilen , das GOA bei dir nicht abbuchen darf . 
Wobei ich das unheimlich fair finde , in DAoC wurde dein Account sofort geschlossen , wenn eine Buchung ins Leere lief . 

Und was die Probleme anderer angeht und das ich mir so reinhänge , nun ich muss gestehen , das macht Spass . Ihr geht alle auf die Barrikaden , weil mal nicht jemand eurer Meinung ist . Ich find das äusserst amüsant .


----------



## Senen (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Und was die Probleme anderer angeht und das ich mir so reinhänge , nun ich muss gestehen , das macht Spass . Ihr geht alle auf die Barrikaden , weil mal nicht jemand eurer Meinung ist . Ich find das äusserst amüsant .



Also vorwerg mir machts auch spass und ich vertrete eine andere Meinung als du. Aber meiner Vermutung nach, gehen gewisse Spieler nicht auf die Barrikaden weil du deine (andere) Meinung kund tust, sondern wegen der Art wie du sie kundtust. (Bsp. Rechtschreibe-/Grammatikflames, da weisst du ganz genau (wenn nicht dann nochmals die Logik Beiträge vieler Spieler lesen), dass das in einem Forum wirkt wie Alkohol im Feuer.


Aber die Fähigkeit die viele sozial kompetententen Leute benutzen heisst Verständis, die du aber nichtmal ansatzweise aufbringen kannst.

Wenigstens helfen einfältige Leute, wie das die Geschichte beweist, andere ans Ziel zu bringen. Das Ziel dieses Thema war den Missstand aufzudecken und möglichst vielen Leuten aufzuzeigen. Durch deine ständig provokanten Antworten, hast du eine riesen Resonanz geschaffen. Danke!

PS In den letzten 2 Aussagen hab ich wieder zwei Logikaufgaben versteckst, kannst du sie finden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zagaz (19. November 2008)

An alle die sich aufregen das hier über sowas diskutiert und sich beschwert wird:

Dies ist ein Forum indem man sich gewöhnlich über zb. solche Dinge unterhält

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum_(Internet)

Ein Internetforum (lat. forum, Marktplatz), auch Diskussionsforum, ist ein virtueller Platz zum Austausch und Archivierung von Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Die Kommunikation findet dabei asynchron, das heißt nicht in Echtzeit, statt. Englische Bezeichnungen dafür sind internet forum und webboard


----------



## zagaz (19. November 2008)

Senen schrieb:


> Also vorwerg mir machts auch spass und ich vertrete eine andere Meinung als du. Aber meiner Vermutung nach, gehen gewisse Spieler nicht auf die Barrikaden weil du deine (andere) Meinung kund tust, sondern wegen der Art wie du sie kundtust. (Bsp. Rechtschreibe-/Grammatikflames, da weisst du ganz genau (wenn nicht dann nochmals die Logik Beiträge vieler Spieler lesen), dass das in einem Forum wirkt wie Alkohol im Feuer.
> 
> 
> Aber die Fähigkeit die viele sozial kompetententen Leute benutzen heisst Verständis, die du aber nichtmal ansatzweise aufbringen kannst.
> ...



@Senen

Für solche Leute wie Xezzu gibt es auch eine Bezeichnung "Forentroll". Auf Forentrolle reagiert man am besten garnicht, wenn sie dann merken das sie ignoriert werden nimmt man ihnen auch den Spass am trollen.

Da er nun selber geäussert hat das er kein Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion hat sondern sich dadrüber amüsiert sollte man aber schon überlegen ob man ihn bei der Moderation meldet damit er gesperrt wird, dann kann sich der Rest nämlich auch amüsieren


----------



## Nelana (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Blödsinn , dein Abo kann erst ab dem 18.10 laufen :
> 
> Aktivierung am 18.09 mit 30 tage kostenloser Spielzeit ( die Vorbesteller haben ja noch zusatztage bekommen )
> Beginn ABO am 18.10 bis zum 17.11 ...... nicht wie du hier behaupten willst am 14.11 ....
> wenn dein Account also nur bis zum 9.11 lief , war das nur die 30 Tage kostenlose Spielezeit , anders nicht möglich , es sei denn du hättest WAR schon am 9.09 gespielt ( mit aktiven Account) .... was mich sehr wundern würde .



Einfach nur geil du schreibst um 12.00 uhr ne antwort in dem du dich bei ihn entschuldigst weil du nich logisch gedacht hast.
Aber um 13.28 úhr fällt dir auf einmal ein das es vlt gar kein logik fehler war und machst durch deine neue antwort wieder den selben logischen fehler.
Eine Meisterleistung. Sollte echt bewundert werden.


----------



## Ratedape (20. November 2008)

Auch mein Abo wurde,trotz kündigung und aufheben der verlängerung, nach erhalt der e-mail,Verlängert. 
Ich habe mich dann an den support gewendet,die haben mein mail allerdings gar nicht gelesen und mir folgende antwort geschickt:

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Die Funktion für die automatische Verlängerung der Abonnements wurde am 14. November in allen Konten aktiviert. An diesem Tag wurde Ihnen eine E-Mail gesandt, welche Sie über diesen Vorgang informiert hat.

Wir haben die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert, um unseren Abonnement-Service zu verbessern, da Sie Ihr Abonnement nicht mehr manuell verlängern müssen.
So kann eine Unterbrechung Ihres Zugriffs auf das Spiel zwischen zwei Abonnement-Perioden vermieden werden.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verwirrung, die bei der Einführung dieses Verfahrens entstanden ist, dennoch möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass dies ein notwendiger Schritt war, um unseren Service für Sie zu verbessern.

Bitte beachten Sie diesbezüglich auch den 2. Absatz unserer Allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen, der zur Veröffentlichung von WAR eingeführt wurde:

Absatz 2:
 „Bei Zahlung per Banksystem wird Ihr Abonnement stillschweigend nach Ablauf Ihrer Abonnementsperiode für eine der ursprünglich von Ihnen gewählten Abonnementsdauer verlängert.“

Zusätzliche Informationen können Sie hier erfahren:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de250

Leider können wir Ihnen die letzte Zahlung nicht rückerstatten, da die Abonnement-Periode bereits angefangen hat.

 Absatz 6:
„Jede begonnene Abonnementsperiode wird berechnet und ist weder voll noch teilweise rückerstattbar. Ebenso gibt Ihnen auch die Tatsache, dass Sie Ihr Abonnement während der Abonnementsperiode nicht benutzen, kein Anrecht auf eine Rückerstattung.“

Zusätzlich haben wir Ihnen die E-Mail, in der Sie über die automatische Verlängerung informiert wurden, gesendet, um Ihnen ausreichend Zeit zu geben die automatische Verlängerung –wenn nötig- zu deaktivieren.

Wenn Sie die automatische Verlängerung in Zukunft nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen möchten, dann können Sie die Funktion deaktivieren, indem Sie sich auf www.war-europe.com in Ihr Konto einloggen:
-       Klicken Sie auf „Mein Profil“
-       Klicken Sie auf „Abonnement beenden“ am unteren Ende der Seite.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne wieder zur Verfügung.


Ich werde mich mit allen mittel gegen diese firma zur wehr setzen und habe mich auch schon bei meiner Kreditkartenfirma beschwert..


----------



## Nelana (20. November 2008)

Ratedape schrieb:


> Auch mein Abo wurde,trotz kündigung und aufheben der verlängerung, nach erhalt der e-mail,Verlängert.
> Ich habe mich dann an den support gewendet,die haben mein mail allerdings gar nicht gelesen und mir folgende antwort geschickt:
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> ...



Jetzt geht GOA soweit und erstattet nich mal diese angezwungenen Abos!
Spätestens ab hier ist es Abzocke, wer solche  Methoden noch verteidigt sollte hier gesperrt werden.


----------



## Lanula (20. November 2008)

Arombolosch schrieb:


> Bei den Antworten hier bekommt man ja einen an die Ampel. Die community unterscheided sich null von WoW


wie soll sich in DIESEM Threat auch was von der WoW Community unterscheiden....erklär mir das mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zagaz (20. November 2008)

Wieso bringt auch der GOA-Mitarbeiter der in dem Thread zu Anfang von einem wahrscheinlichen Fehler geredet hat keine weiteren Updates?

Wahrscheinlich konnte er es selber nicht glauben bis er bei seinem Arbeitgeber GOA gemerkt hat das die das Ernst meinten und hat sich still und heimlich zurückgezogen...


----------



## Sandman86 (20. November 2008)

Ich war auch ganz baff als ich die Mail bekam, dass mein Acc verlängert wurde obwohl ich nie persönlich etwas verlängert habe und meinen Acc erstmal ne Weile ruhe lassen wollte. Geld ist bisher noch nicht abgebucht worden aber ich werde das von meiner Bank auf jeden Fall wieder zurückbuchen lassen. Das grenzt mMn wirklich schon an Betrug und man darf sich ja nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Kanibal (20. November 2008)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Hm, seit ich einige Zeit mit den GOA f2p Games zugebracht habe, wundert mich bei denen nix mehr.
> 
> Ich muss sogar sagen, dass WAR wirklich verdammt stabil läuft und ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen das genaue Gegenteil erwartet habe.
> 
> ...



zu der letzten frage : ja wiso  ich arbeite in eine grössen firma und habe auch privat  zahlreiche  trolle als freunde die orks habe ich im keller eingespert und bluteflfen habe ich im schlafzimmer ... ne spass bei seite sicher habe normales privat leben , kenne ziemlich viele leute in england was auch mit online gamen zu tun hat aber  eher  andere ecke und maine freunde meinen das ich sotial normal bin was man im 21 jahundert halt drunter versteht  , aber das kanneen warscheinlich viele gamer 




Xezzu schrieb:


> Leider steht da nur das die Verlängerungsmöglichkeit aktiviert wurde .... ohne Eingabe deiner Bankdaten kann GOA gar nix abbuchen .
> 
> Und Herr oder Frau Oberschlau :
> Alles was per ELV eingezogen wurde ist bis 6 wochen nach dem Einzugstermin zurückholbar ( kostenfrei ) , einfach mal auf der Bank anrufen.
> ...



hast du schon mal ne ELV zurück verlangt ?  auserdem gings hier um was anderes wenn du mal den anfange lesen würdest auf  seite  1 oder allererster seite ONE uno  ... lieber kleiner höllentrolll geh in den micky mouse club und NERV HIER NET rum den wenns das hier eh langweilig findest dan geh halt  und spiel das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 sicher sind die auf unsere abos angewiesen den  wennst aoc anschaust oder diveres ander online games die fast runter krachen , mal zum mitschreiben hast  du cschon mal über legt was eine server farm so kostet und ich maeine nur mal die hardware , dann der strom  und die kühlung die wartung die  überwachung 



Xezzu schrieb:


> Wie Bitte ?
> ich hab kein Wort verstanden . Nimm dir doch einfach noch einmal einen Moment Zeit und überarbeite deine Antwort , dann antworte ich darauf .


      mach das mal

leider gibts immer so quwerulaten die einen nerfen  leider das sind dann die lv 70 er orks(menschen kriger ) oder tauren shamis (nachtelfen schurken )die lowiesfarmen  in der sengenden schlucht  vermöbeln und das stunden lang oder beuim daily q alles killen obwohl  sie fertig sind um mal mit der wow blume zu sprechen , irgend wie tut er mir leid wie ein kleiner spatz der aus dem nest fiehl und jetzt laut schreit um  aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Nelana (21. November 2008)

GOA hat die mail wie ich erfahren habe dreist zensiert, hier die Uncut Version. Die geschnittenen Stellen sind unterstrichen.

Die Funktion für die automatische Verlängerung der Abonnements wurde am 14. November in allen Konten aktiviert, dafür musste unsere Forschung und Marketingabteilung ganze 3 jahre(unter den Decknamen moderne Kundenbindung) zusamm arbeiten. An diesem Tag wurde Ihnen eine E-Mail gesandt, welche Sie über diesen Vorgang informiert hat, mit der Hoffnung sie ist im Spam ordner gelandet.

Wir haben die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert, um unseren Abonnement-Service zu verbessern, da Sie Ihr Abonnement nicht mehr manuell verlängern müssen, ja denk doch mal nach wie mühsam es ist jedesmal zu entscheiden ob du dein Abo verlängern möchtest , dank uns brauchste e nich mehr.
So kann eine Unterbrechung Ihres Zugriffs auf das Spiel zwischen zwei Abonnement-Perioden vermieden werden, Wir denken einfach sie brauchen keine kleine Pause zwischen zwei Perioden.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verwirrung, die bei der Einführung dieses Verfahrens entstanden ist, dennoch möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass dies ein notwendiger Schritt war, um unseren Service für Sie zu verbessern, obwohl wir am anfang uns überlegt haben doch bissl Verwirrung zu erzeugen in dem Wir unseren deutschen Kunden französiche mails senden und bei französichen kunden deutschsprachige mails senden usw..

Bitte beachten Sie diesbezüglich auch den 2. Absatz unserer Allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen, obwohl wir hier zugeben müssen das wir dabei nich deutsches Recht anwenden sondern das In Irak von den Amerikanern erhängte kriegsrecht benutzen, der zur Veröffentlichung von WAR eingeführt wurde:

Absatz 2:
 „Bei Zahlung per Banksystem wird Ihr Abonnement stillschweigend nach Ablauf Ihrer Abonnementsperiode für eine der ursprünglich von Ihnen gewählten Abonnementsdauer verlängert.“

Zusätzliche Informationen können Sie hier erfahren, hier handelt es sich um eine fishingseite von Unseren Kooperationspartnern in Russland wo sie leider nochmal ihre Zahlungsdaten eingeben müssen um ihr abo bei uns kündigen zu könn :http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de250

Leider können wir Ihnen die letzte Zahlung nicht rückerstatten, da die Abonnement-Periode bereits angefangen hat, soll heißen die Kohle ist sicher bei uns und sie könn uns mal.

 Absatz 6:
„Jede begonnene Abonnementsperiode wird berechnet und ist weder voll noch teilweise rückerstattbar. Ebenso gibt Ihnen auch die Tatsache, dass Sie Ihr Abonnement während der Abonnementsperiode nicht benutzen, kein Anrecht auf eine Rückerstattung, auch die Tatsache das wir ihn die Periode, ohne nachfrage bei ihn, angedreht ham sollte sie glücklich machen.“

Zusätzlich haben wir Ihnen die E-Mail, in der Sie über die automatische Verlängerung informiert wurden, gesendet, um Ihnen ausreichend Zeit zu geben die automatische Verlängerung –wenn nötig- zu deaktivieren, natürlich wissen wir das zeit relativ ist und 3 Tage Zeit absolut fair für die deaktivierung ist, aber wir möchten unseren kunden dafauf hinweisen das wir selbst min. 7 tage vor Kündigung informiert werden möchten. Und alle die jetzt rechnen könn und sagen das 7 Tage mehr sind als 3 Tage, tja da möchten wir diesen Kunden bitten diese tatsache zu akzeptieren.

Wenn Sie die automatische Verlängerung in Zukunft nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen möchten, dann können Sie die Funktion deaktivieren, indem Sie sich auf www.war-europe.com in Ihr Konto einloggen, was aber wenig Sinn macht da wir ja eh zur passenden Zeit es wieder auf automatischer Verlängerung setzen:
-       Klicken Sie auf „Mein Profil“
-       Klicken Sie auf „Abonnement beenden“ am unteren Ende der Seite.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne wieder zur Verfügung und verschicken wieder nur vorgefertigte mails.


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Nicht witzig, und dann noch soviel Mühe gegeben, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> GOA hat die mail wie ich erfahren habe dreist zensiert, hier die Uncut Version. Die geschnittenen Stellen sind unterstrichen.



Tja, die haben offenbar alle Passagen mit Rechtschreibfehlern gestrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelana (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nicht witzig, und dann noch soviel Mühe gegeben, schade eigentlich.



1. dachte ich du antwortest mir nich mehr, anscheinend kannste dir was schwer merken
2. Ist schon kla das du es nich lustig findest aber das ist mir sowas von egal 
3. solltest du net damit beschäftigt sein WAR zu vergöttern?


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> 1. dachte ich du antwortest mir nich mehr, anscheinend kannste dir was schwer merken
> 2. Ist schon kla das du es nich lustig findest aber das ist mir sowas von egal
> 3. solltest du net damit beschäftigt sein WAR zu vergöttern?


Moment, ich spiel ja momentan kein WAR... Vergöttern? Sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@2.: Scheinbar ja nicht... ^^
@1.: Unwichtige Dinge, wie z.B. dich, vergess ich gern schonmal, muss ich eingestehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (21. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie oft das hier schon geschrieben wurde, aber hier nochmal meine Erfahrungen mit dem GOA-Abrechnungsproblem (welches in meinen Augen keines ist):

Ich hab irgendwann nach meiner Verlängerung des Accounts für einen Monat (Spielzeit bis 29.11.2008) eine E-Mail von GOA/Mythic bekommen, dass nun exklusiv für mich die "Automatische Verlängerung des Accounts" freigeschaltet worden ist...Das hat mich ein wenig stutzig gemacht, da Ich lieber selbst verlängere als in so einen "automatischen verlängerungs-Zyklus" reinzukommen...daraufhin hab Ich in diesem Fred gelesen, dass man die "Automatische Verlängerung" auch deaktivieren kann, auch wenn es ein bissle Tricky ist, weil man den "Account stillegen" muss und dann die "Meldung" kommt, dass die "Automatische Verlängerung" deaktiviert wurde...Ist kein Hexenwerk und Ich kann per "Pre-Paid Karte" oder "Ein-Monats-Abo" verlängern für 12,99 €! Ganz easy und unproblematisch...wenn man dieses Feature aktiviert hat, muss man es halt deaktivieren was aber für jeden durchschnittlich begabten Mitteleuropäer kein Problem darstellen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Beim Titel des Fred´s hab ich gelacht und auch beim Beitrag des TE...

Aber ruhig blut junger Padawan alles wird gut und du bist Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Dein Avatar ist aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## zagaz (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nicht witzig, und dann noch soviel Mühe gegeben, schade eigentlich.


Also ich fands witzig.

Ironie und schwarzer Humor muss bei sowas auch möglich sein, das kommt halt auf wenn man das Gefühl hat ohnmächtig und einer fremden Macht ausgeliefert zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setzen manche auch ein um ein Problem besser zu verarbeiten


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

zagaz schrieb:


> Also ich fands witzig.
> 
> Ironie und schwarzer Humor muss bei sowas auch möglich sein, das kommt halt auf wenn man das Gefühl hat ohnmächtig und einer fremden Macht ausgeliefert zu sein
> 
> ...


Jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Reaktion hat den eigentlichen Post aber bei weitem in den Schatten gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (25. November 2008)

Nelana schrieb:


> ...


 ich finds cool 



eins noch ich habe mit dem ganzen  war dreck nix mehr zu tun den ich bin frei kein abo kein spiel kein ärger mehr hoffe die anderen kommen auch aus der sekte raus  ( JOKE )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (25. November 2008)

Anwalt einschalten, GOA ausschalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo steckt eigentlich folgende Persönlichkeit : Kai Schober, alias "Sterntaler"?

Warum gibt es keine weiteren offiziellen Verlautbarungen vom Community Managment zu der Problematik?

GOAs Politik ist wie die drei Affen : nix hören, nix sehen, nix sagen.

Schade dass das Spiel unter sowas extrem leidet und Schaden nimmt.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Anwalt einschalten, GOA ausschalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei haltlosen Unterstellungen nach eigenem, zusammengereimten Ermessen, hätte ich auch keine Lust auf ein Statement.
Frust in bestimmten Situationen ist vielleicht verständlich, aber kein Grund gegen irgendwem, über irgendwem oder wegen irgendwem persönlich zu werden, egal gegen wem. 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057
http://www.buffed.de/page/97
Verwarnung verstanden? Gut. :-)


----------



## Ascían (25. November 2008)

Langsam geht dieser Fred doch ein wenig zu weit..wer sich wegen 13,99 Euro so aufregt der schlägt wohl an der Supermarktkasse auch die Kassiererin zusammen, wenn sie versehentlich die Äpfel für 3,49 € zweimal eingebongt hat. Kritik ist ja durchaus wünschenswert, aber Unterstellungen á la GOA bescheißt uns etc. sind doch ein wenig haltlos und vor allem lächerlich.


----------



## Prexus (25. November 2008)

Mal eben zwei Dinge zum Thema:

ad 1 Anwalt - klar kann man das machen, aber für 13 Euro lohnt das wohl wirklich nur bei ner Rechtschutzversicherung. Außerdem wird GOA da wohl auf Zeit spielen und solange das Verfahren schwebt den Account geschlossen lassen.

ad 2 Hier ist immer wieder zu lesen, warum die den Account sperren, wenn ne RüLa kommt, obwohl man doch bezahlt hat und "nur" doppelt berechnet wurde. - Antwort: Weil Ihr keinen vollen Monat mehr bezahlt habt dann. Durch das zurückbuchen bekommt Goa von der Bank ne Rechnung (bzw. vom Dienstleister) und das ziehen sie Euch erstmal vom Spielguthaben ab - ergo sperrt das System.

Dass die automatische Verlängerung sehr ungeschickt war und viel Ärger hervorruft versteht sich von selber, aber letzten Endes hat JEDER Spieler schon vorher zugestimmt, dass sich das Abo stillschweigend auch ohne Haken verlängert. Insofern dürften also nur diejenigen, die nach dem 14. November den Haken wieder rausgenommen haben und trotzdem zahlen mussten auf ner rechtlich einwandfreien Position sein.

Ansonsten gilt auch hier, was der Verbraucherschutz rät. Freundlich bitten, danach Fristsetzung binnen 2 Wochen, hiernach Anwalt einschalten bzw. Mahnbescheid bei Gericht einreichen und schauen, was passiert. Einschränkung hierbei: Die Gebühren liegen bei rund 25 Euro, der Ausgang ist ungewiss und vor allem langwierig


----------



## Der ProGamer (25. November 2008)

gut das ich mein abbo nich selber zahle sonst würd ich bei solchen methoden aber mal voll randalle machen gehen


----------



## Areson (25. November 2008)

Einige verstehen es einfach nicht. Es geht nicht um die 12.99 Euro im Monat sondern es geht darum, das GOA eigenmächtig ein gekündigtes ABO wieder aktiviert in dem sie einfach die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert haben. Wenn ich meinen Acc nur für 30 Tage bezahle, dann bedeutet das, meine ABO ist zum 31 Tag gekündigt. Das ist eine einseitige Vertragsänderung und das ist nun mal nicht legal. Ob die da eine Mail raus senden oder mir einen Präsentkorb mit der Nachricht drin zusenden ist völlig egal. Sie haben unseren Vertrag ohne mein Wissen und ohne mein Einverständniss geändert. Nur darum geht es, und damit hat GOA sicher genug Geld "ausversehen" eingenommen. Aber leider verstehen das einige Leute hier nicht. Nicht mal die Admins und das ist sehr traurig.


----------



## Niko78 (25. November 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Einige verstehen es einfach nicht. Es geht nicht um die 12.99 Euro im Monat sondern es geht darum, das GOA eigenmächtig ein gekündigtes ABO wieder aktiviert in dem sie einfach die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert haben. Wenn ich meinen Acc nur für 30 Tage bezahle, dann bedeutet das, meine ABO ist zum 31 Tag gekündigt. Das ist eine einseitige Vertragsänderung und das ist nun mal nicht legal. Ob die da eine Mail raus senden oder mir einen Präsentkorb mit der Nachricht drin zusenden ist völlig egal. Sie haben unseren Vertrag ohne mein Wissen und ohne mein Einverständniss geändert. Nur darum geht es, und damit hat GOA sicher genug Geld "ausversehen" eingenommen. Aber leider verstehen das einige Leute hier nicht. Nicht mal die Admins und das ist sehr traurig.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Wenn ich die automatische Verlängerung gewollt hätte, dann hätte ich diese auch aktiviert. Diese ganze Aktion trägt dazu bei, dass man verunsichert ist, ob nicht irgendwann - irgendwie - aus irgend einem anderen Grund - das Abonnement wieder umgestellt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas nenne man unseriöse Geschäftspraktik.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (25. November 2008)

Wenn ich nach der besagten E-Mail nicht nochmal in meinen Account eingeloggt hätte, würde ich jetzt wohl 13 Euro weniger auf meinem Bankkonto haben und noch dazu...ich hätte es nicht mal gemerkt!

Das zeigt aber mal wieder so einiges...das müssen entweder Finanzprobleme sein oder die Mitarbeiter sind schlichtweg unfähig bzw. das System ist unfertig!


----------



## Kanibal (25. November 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Einige verstehen es einfach nicht. Es geht nicht um die 12.99 Euro im Monat sondern es geht darum, das GOA eigenmächtig ein gekündigtes ABO wieder aktiviert in dem sie einfach die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert haben. Wenn ich meinen Acc nur für 30 Tage bezahle, dann bedeutet das, meine ABO ist zum 31 Tag gekündigt. Das ist eine einseitige Vertragsänderung und das ist nun mal nicht legal. Ob die da eine Mail raus senden oder mir einen Präsentkorb mit der Nachricht drin zusenden ist völlig egal. Sie haben unseren Vertrag ohne mein Wissen und ohne mein Einverständniss geändert. Nur darum geht es, und damit hat GOA sicher genug Geld "ausversehen" eingenommen. Aber leider verstehen das einige Leute hier nicht. Nicht mal die Admins und das ist sehr traurig.






Niko78 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Wenn ich die automatische Verlängerung gewollt hätte, dann hätte ich diese auch aktiviert. Diese ganze Aktion trägt dazu bei, dass man verunsichert ist, ob nicht irgendwann - irgendwie - aus irgend einem anderen Grund - das Abonnement wieder umgestellt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




leider gibts immer noch einige die nicht lesen können oder dies nicht checken , traurig aber wahr .


das wegen des goa mitarbeiters ,  mich würde auch eine info im nachhinein interesieren , denn das ist der falsche weg das schaft nur mistrauen   (hoffentlich gibts jetzt keine verwahrnung )


----------



## Arombolosch (25. November 2008)

Hallo,

die haben heute tatsächlich erneut Kohle von meinem Konto abgebucht. Leider konnte ich mich die letzten Wochen nicht einloggen, da mein Passwortrücksetung nicht funktioniert obwohl ich auf der Warhammer-Website die Bestätigung erhalten habe, dass ein neues PW an meine Emailadresse verschickt wurde. Dies kommt nur leider nie an. GOA schiebt es auf meinen SPAM Filter (T-Online) Völliger Unsinn, alle anderen Mails von GOA kommen an. Ausserdem erhält der Absender von T-Online immer eine Antwort falls er durch den Spamfilter gelöscht wurde.

Folglich hatte ich diese "seriöse" Firma via Webformular augefordert meinen Account zu löschen und habe Ihnen insgesamt zwei mal die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen. Trotzdem wird weiter abgebucht. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die das Häkchen zur automatischen Verlängerung nicht gesetzt haben, um die Verlängerung zu verhinden.....! Schade, Schade

Gruß


----------



## Kanibal (26. November 2008)

das traurige daran ist das die dunkelziffer warscheinlich ziehmlich hoch ist den nicht alle war spieler sind hier im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . das nächste ist das dies in den magazienen todgeschwiegen wird , ich habe in diese richtung nix gelesen . wer andders ?????


----------



## everblue (26. November 2008)

Arombolosch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die haben heute tatsächlich erneut Kohle von meinem Konto abgebucht. Leider konnte ich mich die letzten Wochen nicht einloggen, da mein Passwortrücksetung nicht funktioniert obwohl ich auf der Warhammer-Website die Bestätigung erhalten habe, dass ein neues PW an meine Emailadresse verschickt wurde. Dies kommt nur leider nie an. GOA schiebt es auf meinen SPAM Filter (T-Online) Völliger Unsinn, alle anderen Mails von GOA kommen an. Ausserdem erhält der Absender von T-Online immer eine Antwort falls er durch den Spamfilter gelöscht wurde.
> 
> ...



Wie sollen wir Dir dabei helfen ?


----------



## Contemptio (26. November 2008)

In eve online machen die das auch so.
Hab da mal 3 Monate fürs nicht Spielen bezahlt -.-

Sauerei sowas...


----------



## Nelana (26. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> das traurige daran ist das die dunkelziffer warscheinlich ziehmlich hoch ist den nicht alle war spieler sind hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja es stand mal was auf GameStar.de, am ende der news steht sogar ne Antwort von GOA: http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel...mer_online.html



everblue schrieb:


> Wie sollen wir Dir dabei helfen ?



Vlt kannst du nich helfen, aber es hilft schon der Sache bzw. ihn wenn er seine Erfahrungen hier schreibt.


----------



## Evereve (26. November 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Ohh Mann oooh Mann wieder viel Luft um nichts.
> 
> Ich habe die Mail grade gelesen. Das ist doch nur ein Hinweis auf die neue Funktion. Wenn Euer Account am WE ausläuft, bedeutet das, dass er zur Zeit noch aktiv ist, also bekommt ihr auch diese Mail.
> 
> ...



Genauso sieht es aus. Nur weil hier ein paar Leute keine Gefallen an WAR finden, muss wieder gestänkert werden von wegen Goa braucht dringend Geld. So ein Schwachsinn, keinen Cent würden sie verdienen, wenn sie gekündigten Abbos einfach Geld abbuchen (denn genau diesen Eindruck hinterlässt die Überschrift des TE), da jeder das Geld zurückbuchen lassen würde.



Ulydor schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, ich habe eine spezielle Email-Adresse nur für WAR eingerichtet, die ich aber, seit ich nicht mehr spiele nur hi und da mal abhole... Und ohne diesen Thread hätte ich sie im Moment sicher nicht abgeholt. Da bei Accounterstellung die Option vorhanden war, automatisch zu verlängern und ich bewusst von dieser Funktion KEINEN Gebrauch machen wollte muss ich leider vielen Vorschreibern Recht geben. So etwas ist nicht das Geschäftsgebaren, mit dem man sich Freunde macht!



ist auch schwer sinnvoll. 
"he, ich hab n Postach eingerichtet. Jetzt hat das Versandhaus X mir da ne Rechnung hingeschickt, weil ich aber nie reinschau, hab ichs gar nicht mitbekommen und es wurde einfach ohne Wissen von meinem Konto abgebucht!!11"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santyago (26. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, keinen Cent würden sie verdienen, wenn sie gekündigten Abbos einfach Geld abbuchen (denn genau diesen Eindruck hinterlässt die Überschrift des TE), da jeder das Geld zurückbuchen lassen würde.



Das glaube ich nicht. Jeder würde sich ärgern aber viele scheuen den Aufwand für 13 EUR bei der Bank eine Rückbuchung zu beantragen.
Sei es schlicht aus Faulheit oder aus Angst vor dem unbekannten.

Es hat einfach den Geruch von Abzocke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nein ich bin kein WAR-frustrierter. Ich habe mein Abo verlängert. Aber wie und wann das möchte ich bitte selbst entscheiden.


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (26. November 2008)

@everblue:
Herr gib ihm die Kraft zu helfen, wo immer er kann und schau darauf, dass ihm nicht „immerblau“ im buffed-forum die guten Ratschläge ausgehen^^.

Btt:
zuviele menschliche Kampfhunde unterwegs, die War (ja ich hab auch verlängert, aber per gamecard) verteidigen bis aufs Blut, obwohl die Sache für jeden Aussenstehenden in der jetzigen unklaren Situation ganz klar ne bodenlose Frechheit ist.

@evereve:
Kampfhunde sind in den wenigsten Fällen witzig

Mit freundlichen Grüßen schwuppdiewupp (wau-wau)


----------



## Kanibal (26. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es aus. Nur weil hier ein paar Leute keine Gefallen an WAR finden, muss wieder gestänkert werden von wegen Goa braucht dringend Geld. So ein Schwachsinn, keinen Cent würden sie verdienen, wenn sie gekündigten Abbos einfach Geld abbuchen (denn genau diesen Eindruck hinterlässt die Überschrift des TE), da jeder das Geld zurückbuchen lassen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kein geld damit verdienen  das würde ich net sagen alleine die zinsen  von den tagen wo die leute brauchen es zurück zu buchen , den das geht  nicht von einer minute zur anderen . und wie Santyago schon sagte nicht alle werden das  geld zurück holen .wenn ein kiddy nicht pielt und papa fleisigf weiter zahlt  weil der kleine junge nicht hier im forum war und die post lies und nicht weis das wenn er gekündigt hat das trotzdem weiter geht . wenn das mit dem tod auch so währe hätten wir auf erden ein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupusgermanicus (26. November 2008)

Tachchen erstmal!
Bei mir lief die Sache noch viel unverschämter, erst haben sie abgebucht, obwohl ich noch innerhalb der 30-Tage-Freispielzeit war, dumm gelaufen war kein kein GEld auf dem Konto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , deswegen wieder zurückgebucht, mittlerweile wollen die für einen Monat 24,95€ von mir, obwohl ich eine 60-Tage-Gamercard aktiviert hatte, und haben mal so ganz nebenbei meinen Account gesperrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Ich kann echt nur jedem davon abraten seine Bankdaten an dieses Wegelagerervolk zu übermitteln, aber andererseits kann man sich bei denen ja noch nicht mal sicher sein, dass man spielen darf, obwohl man 29,99€ für ne gamercard investiert hat.

Aber das Problem ist denen bekannt und sie arbeiten an einer Lösung und sie geben Bescheid soweit, blablabla, ich empfinde das Ganze als einen riesen Abzug und werde wohl bald die Sache an meinen Cousin weiterleiten, der zwar kein SChwarzork ist, aber Advokat und die sind mindestens genauso blutrünstig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciclon (26. November 2008)

Möge dir dein cousin auf ewig bveistehen und diese pösen pösen betrüger moschn!!!11elf

Also mal ernsthaft es war in WAR vom anfang so das mit abgabe der bankdaten die erste zahlung erfolgt. und wenn du nicht dafür sorgst das dein konto zu dem zeitpunkt gedeckt ist ist das wohl deine schuld! Eine sperrung des spielkontos ist bei rückbuchung die logische folge bei anderen spielen ist das ganz genauso.... Außerdem halte ich es für ein gerücht das sie 24,95&#8364; für einen monat verlangen... könnte eher der preis für den nicht bezahlten und den nächsten monat sein oder? Naja wer rumhacken muss solls tun ich geh mir jetzt in Praag mit ein paar ordlern den kopf einschlagen

HAVE A NICE DAY!


----------



## HGVermillion (26. November 2008)

Das Problem ist ja nicht das sie sofort abbuchen, sondern das sie sofort 2x abbuchen, dir dafür aber nur einen Monat Spielzeit gaben, und da das Gangze über einen Externen Betrieb gemacht wurde sind nun bei allen Rückbuchungen die Accounts gesperrt worden.


----------



## Lupusgermanicus (26. November 2008)

Mein liebes ciclönchen, bevor du mich hier persönlich angreifst solltest Du Dir auch durchlesen was ich geschrieben habe, bist wohl von goa prostituiert worden um angebrachte Kritik an deren Bezahlsystem zu unterwandern oder einfach nur ein Honk, naja what ever Leute wie Du gehören in den Sandkasten und wenn ihnen da Schüppe weggenommen wird fangen sie direkt an zu weinen, was willst du also auf unserer Seite geh zur Order und saug an Muttis Rockzipfel.

Übrigens Grüße an HGVermillion, er scheint das goa Bezahlsystem genauso wenig zu mögen wie ich....


WAAGH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Gib mir Fleisch![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Ciclon (26. November 2008)

lupus... Du kannst wohl nicht abstreiten das es deine eigene schuld ist oder sehe ich da was falsch? dazu habe ich nie gesagt das es ein gutes buchungsprinzip ist, nur das is von vorneherein klar war ^^

GOA hat mir (Leider) keinen Cent bezahlt das ich  dir hier sage das unnötige hetzte gegen irgendeine firma oder ein spoiel total sinnlos ist..

Dazu noch etwas Ich steh nicht so auf verniedlichungen außerdem klingt das bei dem nick auch nicht so toll und falls du dich mit der persönliuchen beleidigung auf meinen ersten satz beziehst ließ dir deinen post nochmal durch aus neutraler position und du wirst merken wie lächerlich diese aussage ist deinen cousin der (vermute ich mal) Anwalt ist und zu versuchen sie zu verklagen... Viele haben damit gedroht Einige habens durchgezogen einige sind dran verarmt keiner ist damit durchgekommen...

Nunja viel spaß beim kontern oder einsehen bis dann!


----------



## Drift King (26. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> habe heute ne mail bekommen mit diesen  inhalt
> " In Übereinstimmung mit unseren allgemeinen Abonnementbedingungen wurde die Option der automatischen Verlängerung
> es Abonnements für folgende Zahlungsmethoden aktiviert:
> 
> ...



Freu dich nun kannst du wieder WAR zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (26. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> ist auch schwer sinnvoll.
> "he, ich hab n Postach eingerichtet. Jetzt hat das Versandhaus X mir da ne Rechnung hingeschickt, weil ich aber nie reinschau, hab ichs gar nicht mitbekommen und es wurde einfach ohne Wissen von meinem Konto abgebucht!!11"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast es also auch nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht darum, das sie abbuchen, sondern das sie abbuchen für etwas das ich nicht haben wollte. Also, mal angenommen du bestellst dir im Versandhaus X eine Gummipuppe aber am nächsten Tag merkst du, dass du ja noch Hackfleisch im Kühlschrank hast und du lieber das verwenden möchtest. Nun bestellst du die Puppe wieder ab. Damit ist der Fall für dich erledigt. Jetzt bekommst du aber 2 Wochen später doch die Gummipuppe zugesendet mit dem Brief "Hey, sie haben zwar abbestellt, aber weil wir ihnen einen tollen Service bieten wollen haben wir das mal rückgängig gemacht und schicken ihnen das Teil trotzdem. Damit es noch einfacher für sie ist und sie nicht noch zu ihrer Bank laufen müssen haben wir auch schon die Rechnung von ihnen abgebucht. Verstehst du es jetzt? 

Ich spiele immernoch WAR und ich spiel es auch gern, aber was GOA hier macht ist abzocke und ILLEGAL! Die führen eine einseitige Vertragsänderung durch ohne die Kunden zu fragen ob sie das wollen und das ist nun mal nicht erlaubt. Wenn es das wäre, könnte man ja gleich alle Verbrauchergesetze abschaffen. Dann können einen alle Firmen einfach mal was schicken und sich dann am Konto bedienen. "Ja sie haben nichts bestellt, aber das ist unser neuer Service, wir senden ihnen einfach irgendwas zu und ziehen die Rechnung vom Konto ab" Wo sind wir denn hier?


----------



## El Homer (26. November 2008)

Oh mann Oh mann

Ich sach nur Pre Paid-Card FTW

Da muss man raus und es wird gleichzeitig das Hirn gelüftet,   WOW wie praktisch ^^


----------



## Nachtrot (26. November 2008)

Um War muss es ja schlecht stehen, wenn die schon so wie Funcom arbeiten und einfach Geld abbuchen. (Ja, Funcom hat bei mir 6 statt 1 Monat verlängert)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

ne ar läuft gut nu server zusaamenlgeen dann steht massens chlachtrn nix im wegen sind leierwirklich zu viele server^^


----------



## Lupusgermanicus (27. November 2008)

Ok Ciclon,
ich nehme Deine Entschuldigung an, aber Du kannst nicht von mir erwarten, da ich hier anscheinend auch nicht der letzte Ritter auf dem Tempelberg bin, dass ich sowas kommentarlos mit mir machen lasse, wenn Du des Lesens mächtig bist, wovon ich hier mal stark ausgehe, beim Schreiben hapert´s da ja etwas, was nicht persönlich gemeint ist sondern einfach nur eine Feststellung ist, ich hatte mir nämlich auch mal flux Deine übrigen Posts durchgelesen, dann solltest Du gemerkt haben, dass die hier Schmu mit uns treiben.

Und ich streite hier vehement ab, dass es meine Schuld war, es ist deren braunes System was mich in tatenlose Zeit getrieben hat, und das sehe ich ebenfalls nicht allein so, Du scheinst wohl bei Mutti zu leben und die bezahlt auch brav Dein Abo, denn von den normalen Vorgängen der buchhalterischen Kontoführung scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben. Es gibt da sowas wie Fälligkeit und Ultimo, und da GOA anscheinend beides nicht berücksichtigt, sondern einfach mal flott abbucht entstehen solche Schwierigkeiten, stell Dir vor Du wohnst zur Miete, hast grad bezahlt und eine Woche später kommt Dein Vermieter und will die Miete für den nächsten Monat haben, obwohl´s eigentlich erst in drei Wochen soweit währe, hast Du jetzt BEGRIFFEN was ich meine???

Ich hatte auch keine Kritik an dem Spiel als solchem geübt, das Spiel selber ist exorbitant geil, wo kann man sich sonst so schön die Schädel einschlagen, das Einzige was ich hier kritisierte ist das Bezahlsystem, was meiner, so wie ich das hier sehe und lese, und der Meinung vieler Anderer einfach nur ganz schön braun ist und ziemlich übel riecht.

Nochmal auf den Nick zurückkommend, wenn Du mir hier ein laues Lüftchen entgegenwirfst, musst Du damit rechnen, dass ich mich umdrehe und Dir ein noch wärmeres Lüftchen zurückschicke, dass kommt dann aber aus Körperöffnungen die die Sonne sonst nicht zu sehen bekommt, und jetzt geh brav weiterspielen... 

Noch was, Drohungen auszusprechen haben wit nicht nötig, wir lassen Taten sprechen!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (27. November 2008)

@lupus: vielleicht solltest du dein eindeutig vorhandenes aggressionspotential mehr ingame oder in einem boxstudio ablassen. hier ist es ein bisschen unangebracht. das gleiche gilt für deine hetzerei. du hast probleme bei der abrechnung gehabt, schade und tut mir leid für dich. aber das hat jeder mal. ich hatte sie bei wow... 
deshalb bin ich aber nicht wie ein psycho auf forenuser losgegangen und habe blizz auch nicht als wegelagerer o.ä. beschimpft.

naja, wenn du meinst das dein cousin ernsthaft für dich in den rechtskrieg zieht, dann schick ihn in die spur. 

hf & gl


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2008)

Lupus... geh mal an die Frische Luft...



> deren braunes System


... aber sonst sind bei dir noch alle Schaltkreise im Mainframe in Ordnung oder?
Nur weil dein Cousin ein Rechtsverdreher ist brauchst du dich nicht aufführen als wärst du der König von Holland...


----------



## Lupusgermanicus (27. November 2008)

doggystyle schrieb:


> @lupus: vielleicht solltest du dein eindeutig vorhandenes aggressionspotential mehr ingame oder in einem boxstudio ablassen. hier ist es ein bisschen unangebracht. das gleiche gilt für deine hetzerei. du hast probleme bei der abrechnung gehabt, schade und tut mir leid für dich. aber das hat jeder mal. ich hatte sie bei wow...
> deshalb bin ich aber nicht wie ein psycho auf forenuser losgegangen und habe blizz auch nicht als wegelagerer o.ä. beschimpft.
> 
> naja, wenn du meinst das dein cousin ernsthaft für dich in den rechtskrieg zieht, dann schick ihn in die spur.
> ...




Gekauft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupusgermanicus (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Lupus... geh mal an die Frische Luft...
> 
> ... aber sonst sind bei dir noch alle Schaltkreise im Mainframe in Ordnung oder?
> Nur weil dein Cousin ein Rechtsverdreher ist brauchst du dich nicht aufführen als wärst du der König von Holland...




Nicht der König von Holland, der Welt mein Lieber! Und ich bevorzuge den Titel Kaiser, oder noch besser Fürsorger...


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2008)

Lupusgermanicus schrieb:


> Nicht der König von Holland, der Welt mein Lieber! Und ich bevorzuge den Titel Kaiser, oder noch besser Fürsorger...



In vielen deiner bisherigen Beiträge musste ich mehrfache Angriffe auf andere User feststellen. Du darfst dir gern nochmal unserer Netiquette und den in jedem Forum verlinkten Hinweis-Thread durchlesen. Du hast ein paar Tage Zeit dies in Ruhe zu tun, denn wegen der Uneinsichtkeit bzgl. Verhalten gegenüber anderen Usern, entziehe ich deinem Account vorläufig die Schreibrechte. Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis.

Btw. allen anderen, die sich auf persönliche Flamewars einlassen ist wärmstens ans Herz gelegt, das zu unterlassen.


----------



## Kanibal (30. November 2008)

mittlerweile habe ich so einige PMs bekommen wo spieler trotz kündigung des abos weiter zahlen müssen nun ist eingetreten wovor ich mit diesem post warnen wollte , ich kann nur sagen holt euch eure kohle zurück und nicht nachgeben , den wenn das alle machen dann werden sie merken das man spieler nicht verarschen kann den wir sind die die spiele kaufen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. November 2008)

Das ist wirklich zum kotzen hätte ich diesen Tread nicht gelessen hätten die bei mir auch wei wild abgebucht aber es kann doch nicht sein das sie einfach Geld abbuchen ohne einverständnis Erklärung von mir .
Man könnte es im gröbsten falle als Betrug auffassen.

Können froh sein das mir War spass macht und ich nciht sofort gekündigt habe.

Bei jedem anderen Online Game mache ich es übers Konto doch War hat gezeigt das es dafür nciht seriös genug ist tja Pesch gehabt den Ruf griegen sie net mehr weg


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. November 2008)

Das ist wirklich zum kotzen hätte ich diesen Tread nicht gelessen hätten die bei mir auch wei wild abgebucht aber es kann doch nicht sein das sie einfach Geld abbuchen ohne einverständnis Erklärung von mir .
Man könnte es im gröbsten falle als Betrug auffassen.

Können froh sein das mir War spass macht und ich nciht sofort gekündigt habe.

Bei jedem anderen Online Game mache ich es übers Konto doch War hat gezeigt das es dafür nciht seriös genug ist tja Pesch gehabt den Ruf griegen sie net mehr weg


----------



## P-bibi (30. November 2008)

Bei mir hatten die ungefähr eine Woche vor Ablauf auch gesagt, dass die das automatisch verlängern WÜRDEN, aber dass ich das auf der HP widerlegen könne, was ich auch getan habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siegfrith (4. Dezember 2008)

Mein Beitrag hierzu:
Ich hatte bewusst die manuelle Verlängerung gewählt und wurde ebenfalls ohne meine ausdrückliche Einwilligung übersteuert. Meine Reaktion auf die Weigerung seitens des Billing Supports von Warhammer, den abgebuchte Abo-Gebühr zurückzuerstatten lautete wie folgt:

An
Billing-Support für Warhammer Online

Ihre Nachricht, in der Sie selbst eingestehen für Verwirrung gesorgt zu 
haben, nahm ich mit Verwunderung zur Kenntnis. Die windige Erklärung 
akzeptiere ich natürlich nicht. Mit meiner Entscheidung, das Abonnement nur 
einen Monat zu verlängern und bewusst auf manuelle Verlängerung umzustellen, 
habe ich als erwachsener Mensch so gehandelt wie ich es für richtig hielt. 
Diese Entscheidung dürfen Sie nicht einfach einseitig rückgängig machen, 
auch nicht mit einer Begleit-E-Mail, *die ich übrigens aufgrund längerer 
Abwesenheit nicht rechtzeitig zur Kenntnis nehmen konnte*.  Möglicherweise 
erhielt ich sie auch nicht (ich bin gerade dabei meinen elektronischen 
Postberg zu durchforsten). Auch lasse ich mich von Ihnen mit vorgeschobenem 
Service-Geschwafel nicht als mehr oder weniger unmündig und dumm darstellen. 
Ihr Verhalten empfinde ich als unverschämt und rechtswidrig. Den besten 
Service, den Sie zur Vermeidung einer Spielunterbrechung bieten können, ist 
bei WoW Praxis. Dort können Sie bei Ablauf des Abonnements noch so lange 
weiter spielen, bis ausgeloggt wurde. Das nenne ich Service!

Zusammengefasst:
Ich verbitte mir, die von mir bewusst getroffene Entscheidung gegen eine 
automatische und zugunsten einer manuellen Abonnementverlängerung von Ihnen 
durch Eingriff in den für mich geschützten Bereich ungefragt abändern zu 
lassen.

1.
In diesem Zusammenhang verlange ich von Ihnen, mir die abgebuchte 
Abonnementsgebühr unverzüglich zurückzuerstatten. Ich setze Ihnen hierfür 
eine Frist bis 18.12.2008. Sollten Sie meinem Verlangen nicht nachkommen, 
werde ich mir alleine schon aus prinzipiellen Erwägungen rechtliche Schritte 
gegen Sie vorbehalten.

2.
Ob Ihr ungefragt und unautorisiert ändernder Eingriff in den von mir 
angelegten geschützten Bereich rechtswidrig war, werde ich zudem untersuchen 
lassen. Eine entsprechende Strafanzeige behalte ich mir vor.

Unabhängig hiervon werde ich Ihr aus meiner Sicht äußerst sonderbares 
Geschäftsgebahren in den einschlägigen Foren zur Diskussion stellen. Mal 
sehen, wie das Echo sein wird ....

Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass Warhammer für mich und meine Familie durch Ihr 
Verhalten endgültig keine Rolle mehr spielen wird.

gez. ######

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Warhammer Online - GOA" <no-reply@goa.com>
To: ###################
Sent: Thursday, December 04, 2008 3:31 PM
Subject: [######] [Hilfeformular] Abonnements


> ###################>
> Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning, Ticket ref: ###########
> --
>
> Guten Tag Herr ######,
>
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
>
> Die Funktion für die automatische Verlängerung der Abonnements wurde am 
> 14. November in allen Konten aktiviert. An diesem Tag wurde Ihnen eine 
> E-Mail gesandt, welche Sie über diesen Vorgang informiert hat.
>
> Wir haben die automatische Verlängerung aktiviert, um unseren 
> Abonnement-Service zu verbessern, da Sie Ihr Abonnement nicht mehr manuell 
> verlängern müssen.
> So kann eine Unterbrechung Ihres Zugriffs auf das Spiel zwischen zwei 
> Abonnement-Perioden vermieden werden.
>
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verwirrung, die bei der Einführung dieses 
> Verfahrens entstanden ist, dennoch möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass dies 
> ein notwendiger Schritt war, um unseren Service für Sie zu verbessern.
>
> Bitte beachten Sie diesbezüglich auch den 2. Absatz unserer Allgemeinen 
> Abonnementbedingungen, der zur Veröffentlichung von WAR eingeführt wurde:
>
> Absatz 2:
> „Bei Zahlung per Banksystem wird Ihr Abonnement stillschweigend nach 
> Ablauf Ihrer Abonnementsperiode für eine der ursprünglich von Ihnen 
> gewählten Abonnementsdauer verlängert.“
>
> Zusätzliche Informationen können Sie hier erfahren:
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de250
>
> Leider können wir Ihnen die letzte Zahlung nicht rückerstatten, da die 
> Abonnement-Periode bereits angefangen hat.
>
> Absatz 6:
> „Jede begonnene Abonnementsperiode wird berechnet und ist weder voll noch 
> teilweise rückerstattbar. Ebenso gibt Ihnen auch die Tatsache, dass Sie 
> Ihr Abonnement während der Abonnementsperiode nicht benutzen, kein Anrecht 
> auf eine Rückerstattung.“
>
> Zusätzlich haben wir Ihnen die E-Mail, in der Sie über die automatische 
> Verlängerung informiert wurden, gesendet, um Ihnen ausreichend Zeit zu 
> geben die automatische Verlängerung –wenn nötig- zu deaktivieren.
>
> Wenn Sie die automatische Verlängerung in Zukunft nicht mehr in Anspruch 
> nehmen möchten, dann können Sie die Funktion deaktivieren, indem Sie sich 
> auf www.war-europe.com in Ihr Konto einloggen:
> - Klicken Sie auf „Mein Profil“
> - Klicken Sie auf „Abonnement beenden“ am unteren Ende der Seite.
>
> Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne wieder zur Verfügung.
>
> Mit freundlichem Gruß,
> Ihr Billing-Support für Warhammer Online 

Ich halte Euch bzgl. der weiteren Ereignisse auf dem Laufenden. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Siegfrith (5. Dezember 2008)

*Heute erhielt ich folgende Nachricht:*

Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning, Ticket ref: ######
--

Guten Tag Herr #####,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Ihre Daten wurden an die zuständige Abteilung überwiesen, um Ihre Zahlungen zu überprüfen. Wir werden Sie so schnell wie möglich kontaktieren, sobald die Überprüfung abgeschlossen ist.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Ihnen entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten und bedanken uns für Ihre Geduld.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Ihr Billing-Support für Warhammer Online

*Mal sehen wie es weiter geht ...*


----------



## warri22 (5. Dezember 2008)

Sind die von Myth und GOA in Geldnöten und müssen mit Tricks versuchen, die User noch etwas abzumelken? Oder ist es einfach nur Unfähigkeit und fehlendes Testen der Funktionalitäten im Accountsystem?

Es ist schwer zu sagen, was da bei denen schiefgelaufen ist, aber sicherlich wurden nun einige User um einen weiteren "ungewollten" Monat gemolken. Die Schüler mit knappen Taschengeld tun mir leid, wenn ein in Geld schwimmendes Unternehmen den Hals nicht voll kriegt und die Schüler für einen Monat den Gürtel enger schnallen müssen. Das ist nicht fair und sie sollten großzügig zurückerstatten. Das fände ich eine gute Geste und würde dem ramponierten Image des Unternehmens gut tun. 

Sie sollten schnell handeln, da die Leute in Massen sogar zu dem kaputten AOC zurückgehen.


----------



## Fireleaf (5. Dezember 2008)

> Absatz 2:
> > „Bei Zahlung per Banksystem wird Ihr Abonnement stillschweigend nach
> > Ablauf Ihrer Abonnementsperiode für eine der ursprünglich von Ihnen
> > gewählten Abonnementsdauer verlängert.“



Richtig. Und was wurde gewählt, keine automatische Verlängerung, also Manuell.
Damit haben sie eindeutig rechtswidrig gehandelt... Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Ciclon (5. Dezember 2008)

wie schon gesagt ist das wirklich eure eigene schuld. Mein Abo ist heute abgelaufen und es war manuell ausgewählt und siehe da! Kein geld abgebucht hab dann wieder verlängert ging mir nur mal ums nachschauen ob sie wirklich abbuchen wenn manuell angeschaltet ist.
Und bevor mir wieder einer kommt der mir sagt das ich zum teufel gehen soll ich böser GOA verteidiger... Warum sollte ich das hier behaupten wenn es nicht stimmt? geld bekomme ich keins für und nen vorteil erlange ich auch nicht dadurch.

Falls sich wieder jemand angegriffen fühlen sollte bitte ich das per PM zu klären und nicht hier im Thread.

MFG Ciclon


----------



## Kranak90 (5. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man sich die ganzen Probleme mit dem Geldabbuchen ersparen will sollte man einfach per Gamecard bezahlen.


----------



## ogrim888 (5. Dezember 2008)

tjoa das nenn ich pech : - /


----------



## grimrott (6. Dezember 2008)

Geht zu euren Banken und lasst das Geld zurück buchen!

Es ist absolut rechtwidrig, irgendwelche Geldbeträge ohne Einverständnis abzubuchen. Mal davon abgesehen hatte jeder Betroffene seine Absichten klar gemacht indem er das Abo seinerzeit BEENDETE. Daher können die nicht einfach ohne das Zutun des Kunden wieder auf automatische Verlängerung schalten.
Daher: Buchung rückgängig machen und basta.

Der Hintergrund bei GOA ist übrigens, dass sie wohl Probleme mit dem Abo-System hatten und die automatische Verlängerung bei allen Abos (also auch den derzeit aktiven) deaktiviert war. Also hat man das einfach für ALLE wieder aktiviert. Freichheit...


----------



## Siegfrith (10. Dezember 2008)

*Hier die neueste Entwicklung!*

Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning, Ticket ref: ########

Guten Tag Herr ########,

bitte entschuldigen Sie die lange Wartezeit bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage.

Unsere Untersuchungen sind nun abgeschlossen und wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass folgende Rechnung storniert wurde:

Rechnungsnummer: ###################
Datum der Zahlung: 03.12.2008
Betrag: 12.99 €

Bitte beachten Sie, dass es bis zu 7 Werktage dauern kann, bis der Betrag Ihrem Bankkonto gutgeschrieben wird.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Ihr Billing-Support für Warhammer-Online​
Es geht also. - Für mich ein Zeichen des Eingeständnisses, dass die Art und Weise des Vorgehens nicht korrekt war.

Siegfrith


----------



## xaxoon (11. Dezember 2008)

sicher war das nicht legal. nur wer klagt schon wegen 12&#8364;... es hätte nicht versteckt in den vertragsbedingungen stehen dürfen, dass sie ungefragt verlängern. es hätte ersichtlich, auf den ersten blick vermerkt werden müssen, dass sie das vorhaben, damit man dann entscheiden kann.

es gibt im internet ähnliche fälle, in denen das gericht für den user entschieden hat. manche fragwürdige internetportale verwendeten so ein system, um leute abzuzocken.
das werfe ich natürlich goa nicht vor. denn das wäre verleumdung. und wie gesagt: wegen der paar euro rufe ich meinen anwalt sicher nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siegfrith (11. Dezember 2008)

@xaxoon:
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Hier geht es aber ums Prinzip. Schließlich bekomme ich ja auch ein Verfahren an den Hals, wenn ich mein 5€-Knöllchen für das Überschreiten der Parkzeit nicht bezahle. Und für die meisten unter uns sind 12,99 Euronen verdammt viel Geld!
Siegfrith


----------



## doggystyle (12. Dezember 2008)

5&#8364; für ein Knöllchen? Och wär das ein Traum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takama Nohara (18. Dezember 2008)

Wie bereits von vielen von mir bemerkt, halte ich das Verhalten GOAs bezüglich der Abonnement-Verlängerung zumindest für unseriös.

Was mich noch noch mehr beunruhigt ist die Tatsache, dass sich sowohl bei dieser Problematik, als auch bei dem Problem der mehrfachen Abbuchungen scheinbar kein Mitarbeiter findet, der versucht die Wogen in der aufgebrachten Spielergemeinde zu glätten und die Unsicherheiten für alle aus dem Weg zu räumen. Selbst bei einem "kostenlosen" Spiel wie Guild Wars erscheint mir die Zusammenarbeit der Spielergemeinde mit den Community Managern wesentlich besser zu funktionieren.

Trotz diverser Bugs wäre ich nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen Warhammer beiseite zu legen. Auch wenn ich selbst nicht betroffen bin, komme ich nun jedoch in moralische Bedrängnis, wenn ich sehe, dass mein Geld zum Teil dazu verwendet wird, unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken zu betreiben. Wie man anhand der Meinungen in diesem Thread erkennen kann, scheint es viele jedoch nicht zu stören, so dass diese Geschäftsstrategie aus rein ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten durchaus optimal erscheint.


----------



## joekay (18. Dezember 2008)

Takama schrieb:


> Wie bereits von vielen von mir bemerkt, halte ich das Verhalten GOAs bezüglich der Abonnement-Verlängerung zumindest für unseriös.
> 
> Was mich noch noch mehr beunruhigt ist die Tatsache, dass sich sowohl bei dieser Problematik, als auch bei dem Problem der mehrfachen Abbuchungen scheinbar kein Mitarbeiter findet, der versucht die Wogen in der aufgebrachten Spielergemeinde zu glätten und die Unsicherheiten für alle aus dem Weg zu räumen. Selbst bei einem "kostenlosen" Spiel wie Guild Wars erscheint mir die Zusammenarbeit der Spielergemeinde mit den Community Managern wesentlich besser zu funktionieren.
> 
> Trotz diverser Bugs wäre ich nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen Warhammer beiseite zu legen. Auch wenn ich selbst nicht betroffen bin, komme ich nun jedoch in moralische Bedrängnis, wenn ich sehe, dass mein Geld zum Teil dazu verwendet wird, unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken zu betreiben. Wie man anhand der Meinungen in diesem Thread erkennen kann, scheint es viele jedoch nicht zu stören, so dass diese Geschäftsstrategie aus rein ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten durchaus optimal erscheint.



Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie oft sowas in der Geschäftswelt passiert. Wenn man sich nach Einzelschicksalen orientieren würde, dürfte man wohl gar nichts mehr kaufen. Mir ist dergleichen übrigens auch schon bei einem Mitwerber passiert, bei dem unter Umständen die Betroffenen Kunden sind. Eigentlich müsste Sie es auch in moralische Bedrängnis bringen EU-Bürger zu sein, denn eine unseriösere Unternehmung gibt es kaum.


----------



## Astravall (18. Dezember 2008)

MEIN GOTT ... war vielleicht nicht die feinste Art, aber ihr wurdet per Mail drauf hingewiesen ... ich glaube ich habs schon mal geschrieben. Wer Per Bankeinzug oder Kreditkarte bezahlt gibt doch keine Mailadresse an die er nicht regelmäßig abfragt. Sowas kann es immer und überall geben ... ihr wurdet gewarnt dass es umgestellt wird und ihr es deaktiven müsst falls ihr es nicht wollt.

Natürlich hätte man bei GOA auch Kundenfreundlicher reagieren können und eine Mail schreiben dass wer dieses Feature haben will es im Accountbereich aktivieren muss. Aber so ein Aufstand finde ich doch etwas überzogen. Und ich bezweifle dass es 'Eindeutig rechtswidrig' war. Ihr wurdet drauf hingewiesen und konntet es jederzeit abschalten. Ne Frechheit wäre es gewesen wenn sie nicht mal ne Mail geschrieben hätten.

MfG Michael


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Natürlich hätte man bei GOA auch Kundenfreundlicher reagieren können und eine Mail schreiben dass wer dieses Feature haben will es im Accountbereich aktivieren muss. Aber so ein Aufstand finde ich doch etwas überzogen. Und ich bezweifle dass es 'Eindeutig rechtswidrig' war. Ihr wurdet drauf hingewiesen und konntet es jederzeit abschalten. Ne Frechheit wäre es gewesen wenn sie nicht mal ne Mail geschrieben hätten.
> 
> MfG Michael



Nein, eine Nachricht dass die automatische Verlängerung AUCH bei denen aktiviert wurde, die es vorher bereits auf manuell gestellt waren, wäre die richtige Maßnahme gewesen. Selbst wenn GOA das anfangs nicht gemerkt hatte, dass auch diese Kunden davon betroffen sind, so warte ich heute noch auf die Aufklärungsnachricht. Das man die Account Einstellungen sicherheitshalber überprüfen solle oder soetwas in der Art. Dann wäre der Wirbel weitaus geringer ausgefallen.

Ich nehme GOA ab, dass das so nicht geplant war. Aber die Informationspolitik anschließend ist einfach nur enttäuschend. Wenn ich nicht sicherheitshalber nach der Infomail nachgeschaut hätte, würde ich nun - obwohl auf manuell gestellt - einen weiteren Monat WAR bezahlt haben, wo ich es doch gar nicht mehr spielen mag im Moment. Einfach weil ich mich drauf verlassen habe, NICHT die Automatikverlängerung zu nutzen, sondern selbst entscheide wann ich verlängere.


----------

